# CAN YOU BEAT THE ACE KING



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

THAT'S RIGHT MY BOY BIG JOHN CHOPPED THEM FOOLS UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 29 2007, 01:06 AM~9104677
> *:0
> *


THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY HE GOT THAT ASS AND THEY DID NOT SAY SHIT


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP BIG JOHN :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

pics and/or videos or it never happend lol


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2007, 01:16 AM~9104709
> *pics and/or videos or it never happend lol
> *


WE GOT SOME


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

THATS RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH,S ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN TONIGHT I,M CHOPING ANY SINGLE PUMP CAR DOWN JOHNNY GIRL BACK 2 THE DRAWING BOARD U GO :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 29 2007, 01:14 AM~9104704
> *WHAT`S UP BIG JOHN  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP ***** RAY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2007, 01:16 AM~9104709
> *pics and/or videos or it never happend lol
> *


OH YA WE WILL POST THEM TOMORROW


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:22 AM~9104722
> *SUP ***** RAY
> *


MAN MY BOY YOU GOT THAT ASS MY BOY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 AM~9104720
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH,S ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN TONIGHT I,M CHOPING ANY SINGLE PUMP CAR DOWN JOHNNY GIRL BACK 2 THE DRAWING BOARD U GO  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :worship: :worship: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 29 2007, 01:28 AM~9104732
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

pics pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we need pics


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

thats right my boy :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2007, 08:48 AM~9105595
> *thats right my boy :cheesy:
> *


A!!!!!!!! MY BOYYY OR MYYYYYYYY BOY :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 08:16 AM~9105774
> *A!!!!!!!! MY BOYYY  OR MYYYYYYYY BOY :roflmao:
> *


hey my boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2007, 09:48 AM~9105595
> *thats right my boy :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 29 2007, 09:27 AM~9105798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: IT U AGAIN MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 10:31 AM~9105815
> *:uh: IT U AGAIN MY BOY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts+Oct 29 2007, 08:31 AM~9105815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS MY BOYSSSSSSSSS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2007, 09:42 AM~9105871
> *ITS MY BOYSSSSSSSSS
> *


O WE BOYZ!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 08:44 AM~9105881
> *O WE BOYZ!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GO TO THE SHOP MY BOY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 AM~9104720
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH,S ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN TONIGHT I,M CHOPING ANY SINGLE PUMP CAR DOWN JOHNNY GIRL BACK 2 THE DRAWING BOARD U GO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 29 2007, 09:48 AM~9105902
> *GO TO  THE SHOP MY BOY
> *


what up big boy


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 AM~9104720
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH,S ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN TONIGHT I,M CHOPING ANY SINGLE PUMP CAR DOWN JOHNNY GIRL BACK 2 THE DRAWING BOARD U GO  :biggrin:
> *


WAY TO HANDLE THA BIZZ MY NIGG, SERVIN LIL JOHNNY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:TEAM HOW HIGH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 08:50 AM~9105914
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 29 2007, 10:42 AM~9106654
> *WAY TO HANDLE THA BIZZ MY NIGG, SERVIN LIL JOHNNY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:TEAM HOW HIGH
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: karma!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

SO WHERES THE PICS AT I GUESS WE GOTS TO WAIT FOR VOL32 ON TRUUCHA SHIT LET ME HIT UP BIG FISH ITS PROBABLY OUT ON DVD IN THESTREETS ALREADY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 08:51 AM~9105923
> *what up big boy
> *


what up my boy,angel boy :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 28 2007, 11:29 PM~9104497
> *THAT'S RIGHT MY BOY BIG JOHN CHOPPED THEM FOOLS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yessir i seen that shit and the car look good doing it 
sup to team all stars and how high :yes:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 29 2007, 02:09 AM~9104686
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY HE GOT THAT ASS AND THEY  DID NOT SAY SHIT
> *


DAMN HOMIE YOU ALWAYS ON HIS NUTS,YA MAMASELA IF YOU HAVENT DID SO ALREADY :0 :0 ,I WASNT THERE BUT I HEARD ALL THE WAGON DID WAS GET STUCK LOKE THE REST OF THE TEAM.....HEY LITTLE JOHN CAN YOU MAKE IT COME BACK DOWN BY ITSELF?I WILL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 29 2007, 06:57 PM~9109996
> *DAMN HOMIE YOU ALWAYS ON HIS NUTS,YA MAMASELA IF YOU HAVENT DID SO ALREADY :0  :0 ,I WASNT THERE BUT I HEARD ALL THE WAGON DID WAS GET STUCK LOKE THE REST OF THE TEAM.....HEY LITTLE JOHN CAN YOU MAKE IT COME BACK DOWN BY ITSELF?I WILL SEE YOU SOON
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i se u pinky!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 09:50 AM~9105914
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> *


AYE R U TEAM CHIVOS OR ALLSTARS :dunno: LIL MEME WANTS TO KNOW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 AM~9104720
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOYSGIVE CHIPPEN D HIS WEIGHT BACK :nono: :nono: :werd:*


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 AM~9104720
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH,S ALLSTARS PUT IT DOWN TONIGHT I,M CHOPING ANY SINGLE PUMP CAR DOWN JOHNNY GIRL BACK 2 THE DRAWING BOARD U GO  :biggrin:
> *




 HERE U GO HOM1E :biggrin: 
View My Video


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 29 2007, 07:59 PM~9110569
> *  HERE U GO HOM1E  :biggrin:
> View My Video
> *


dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

DAMMM


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 09:24 PM~9110769
> *dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'TS ME OR EVERY TIME I SEE A MAJESTIC HOPPER THEY ALWAY'S HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS HOPPER'S .


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 29 2007, 08:58 PM~9110976
> *I'TS ME OR EVERY TIME I SEE A MAJESTIC HOPPER THEY ALWAY'S  HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS HOPPER'S .
> *


no its not just u :biggrin: here comes another one to a hop near u :biggrin: big M style clean ass fuk :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 29 2007, 08:58 PM~9110976
> *I'TS ME OR EVERY TIME I SEE A MAJESTIC HOPPER THEY ALWAY'S  HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS HOPPER'S .
> *










it's not u homie it's the real deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 08:24 PM~9110769
> *dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU SAW ... BUT I SAW 3 FOOLS PULLING DOWN ON THAT CAPRICE JUST SO IT WOULD HIT BACK BUMPER 1 TIME ..........


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 09:09 PM~9111056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wud up spike ill see you tommorow voy a ver ricardo aka (rich) :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 29 2007, 09:15 PM~9111092
> *wud up spike ill see you tommorow voy a ver ricardo aka (rich) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

THEM MAJESTICS SETTING NEW STANDARDS STREET HOPPING SHOWCARS.


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

what can i say im lost for words :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 29 2007, 09:18 PM~9111113
> *THEM MAJESTICS SETTING NEW STANDARDS STREET HOPPING SHOWCARS.
> *


yes!!! sir as 4 me i'm not a car collector after all it a g-body!!!!!!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 09:21 PM~9111144
> *yes!!! sir as 4 me i'm not a car collector after all it a g-body!!!!!!
> *


they come and go


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 29 2007, 09:05 PM~9111019
> *no its not just u  :biggrin: here comes another one to a hop near u :biggrin: big M style clean ass fuk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

fuck happy u take 2 long in posting shit up fool hurry up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THE WAGON CAME DOWN JUST FINE.*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 29 2007, 07:44 PM~9110442
> *AYE R U  TEAM CHIVOS OR ALLSTARS :dunno: LIL MEME WANTS TO KNOW
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2007, 11:01 PM~9111782
> *THE WAGON CAME DOWN JUST FINE.
> *


YES IT DID.. ITS CALLED HATING AND NOTHING ELSE... A OLDMAN :wave: :wave: AND FOR THE HATERS :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 29 2007, 09:10 PM~9111065
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU SAW ...    BUT I SAW 3  FOOLS PULLING DOWN ON THAT CAPRICE JUST SO IT WOULD HIT BACK BUMPER 1  TIME  ..........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 11:03 PM~9111795
> *YES IT DID.. ITS CALLED HATING  AND NOTHING ELSE... A  OLDMAN :wave:  :wave:  AND FOR THE HATERS :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 29 2007, 08:05 PM~9111019
> *no its not just u  :biggrin: here comes another one to a hop near u :biggrin: big M style clean ass fuk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



STOP POSTING UP SHIT THAT DONT DO SHIT AND WHEN YOUR CAR IS READY IM GOING 2 BRAKE THAT ASS OFF


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HE SAID BRAKE THAT ASS OFF


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 07:24 PM~9110769
> *dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> *


SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 11:31 PM~9112146
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  HE SAID BRAKE THAT ASS OFF
> *


 :yes: :yes: SPIKE 2


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:33 AM~9112154
> *SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT SHOULD BE SPIKLINER! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:34 AM~9112161
> *:yes:  :yes: SPIKE 2
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :angel: :angel: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:33 AM~9112154
> *SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:33 AM~9112154
> *SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0  :0


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 30 2007, 01:52 AM~9112376
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 08:39 PM~9111262
> *fuck happy u take 2 long in posting shit up fool hurry up!!! :biggrin:
> *


   : : :loco: :loco: :loco: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 11:31 PM~9112146
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  HE SAID BRAKE THAT ASS OFF
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 29 2007, 11:33 PM~9112154
> *SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING
> *


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:21 AM~9112107
> *STOP POSTING UP SHIT THAT DONT DO SHIT AND WHEN YOUR CAR IS READY IM GOING 2 BRAKE THAT ASS OFF [/size][/color]
> *


with what some double pump junk?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:16 AM~9113148
> *with what some double pump junk?
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 08:16 AM~9113148
> *with what some double pump junk?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:33 AM~9112154
> *SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING
> *


 :uh: ?????????????? :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 29 2007, 06:59 PM~9110569
> *  HERE U GO HOM1E  :biggrin:
> View My Video
> *


looking good mr 76...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 30 2007, 01:52 AM~9112376
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: can u spell yes or smell yes or sale yes ! :0 :nono: i'm


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 12:39 AM~9112174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IT SHOULD BE SPIKLINER! :0  :0  :0
> *










whhoow ''d'' siad angel lets go hope!!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

HEY MY BOY SPIKE WHAT'S FOR BREAKFAST.HIT ME UP FOOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 07:39 AM~9113296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9111019
> *no its not just u  :biggrin: here comes another one to a hop near u :biggrin: big M style clean ass fuk :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


homie last i heard this was a maniacos car


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:41 AM~9113748
> *homie last i heard this was a maniacos car
> *










LOOKS LIKE MAJESTICS CAR HERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 10:41 AM~9113748
> *homie last i heard this was a maniacos car
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:16 AM~9113148
> *with what some double pump junk?
> *


IF YOUR 81 UP DATE IS NOT BACK FROM AZ DONT SAY SHIT I GOT A 99 TOWN CAR SINGLE PUMP 4 YOUR ASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:41 AM~9113748
> *homie last i heard this was a maniacos car
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:41 AM~9113748
> *homie last i heard this was a maniacos car
> *


IF IT WAS IT WAS A SS AT FIRST AND IT HAS CUTLASS IN SIDES IN IT AND I DONT THINK GM BUILT IT LIKE THAT IF IT WAS ME I WOULD OF MADE IT A RACE CAR BECAUSE ITS A REAL 86 SS NOT A 88 LS THATS WHAT HE WISH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 09:49 AM~9114241
> *IF IT WAS IT WAS A SS AT FIRST AND IT HAS CUTLASS IN SIDES IN IT AND I DONT THINK GM BUILT IT LIKE THAT IF IT WAS ME I WOULD OF MADE IT A RACE CAR BECAUSE ITS A REAL 86 SS NOT A 88 LS THATS WHAT HE WISH
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 08:39 AM~9113296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spike why you swim in a g-string????


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 12:04 PM~9114335
> *spike why you swim in a g-string????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 08:32 AM~9113248
> *:uh: can u spell yes or smell yes or sale yes !  :0  :nono: i'm
> *


YOU NO WHAT ***** FUCK YOU SO WHAT IF I CAN`T SPELL THAT`S ALL YOU GOT ON ME FAT BOY :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 09:49 AM~9114241
> *IF IT WAS IT WAS A SS AT FIRST AND IT HAS CUTLASS IN SIDES IN IT AND I DONT THINK GM BUILT IT LIKE THAT IF IT WAS ME I WOULD OF MADE IT A RACE CAR BECAUSE ITS A REAL 86 SS NOT A 88 LS THATS WHAT HE WISH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 30 2007, 12:24 PM~9115329
> *YOU NO WHAT ***** FUCK YOU SO WHAT IF I CAN`T SPELL THAT`S ALL YOU GOT ON ME FAT BOY :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 PHAT BOI


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 30 2007, 01:53 PM~9115572
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 09:49 AM~9114241
> *IF IT WAS IT WAS A SS AT FIRST AND IT HAS CUTLASS IN SIDES IN IT AND I DONT THINK GM BUILT IT LIKE THAT IF IT WAS ME I WOULD OF MADE IT A RACE CAR BECAUSE ITS A REAL 86 SS NOT A 88 LS THATS WHAT HE WISH
> *


SO ITS OK FOR YOUR HOMEBOY TO BUILD A FAMILY WAGON INTO A COUPE WITH FORD INTERIOR MADE OF FAKE OSTRICH AND A MC FRONT END AND AN ICE CREAM WINDOW ON THE SIDE.ARE YOU SURE THAT'S NOT A RECALL VEHICLE.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 30 2007, 03:06 PM~9115672
> *SO ITS OK FOR YOUR HOMEBOY TO BUILD A FAMILY WAGON INTO A COUPE  WITH FORD INTERIOR MADE OF FAKE OSTRICH AND A MC FRONT END AND AN ICE CREAM WINDOW ON THE SIDE.ARE YOU SURE THAT'S NOT A RECALL VEHICLE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND DISPLAY AT A SHOW LIKE ITS THE SHIT :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 30 2007, 01:24 PM~9115329
> *YOU NO WHAT ***** FUCK YOU SO WHAT IF I CAN`T SPELL THAT`S ALL YOU GOT ON ME FAT BOY :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *










ok u got this :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

o!!!!! that was a long time ago


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

got 64!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 30 2007, 02:06 PM~9115672
> *SO ITS OK FOR YOUR HOMEBOY TO BUILD A FAMILY WAGON INTO A COUPE  WITH FORD INTERIOR MADE OF FAKE OSTRICH AND A MC FRONT END AND AN ICE CREAM WINDOW ON THE SIDE.ARE YOU SURE THAT'S NOT A RECALL VEHICLE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 30 2007, 01:06 PM~9115672
> *SO ITS OK FOR YOUR HOMEBOY TO BUILD A FAMILY WAGON INTO A COUPE  WITH FORD INTERIOR MADE OF FAKE OSTRICH AND A MC FRONT END AND AN ICE CREAM WINDOW ON THE SIDE.ARE YOU SURE THAT'S NOT A RECALL VEHICLE.
> *


your a stupid fuck :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

i still like u RA-RA-------AY :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:41 AM~9113748
> *homie last i heard this was a maniacos car
> *


sorry homie i havent sold it to any of your members yet. it was build by a majestic at street life


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 10:22 AM~9114034
> *IF YOUR 81 UP DATE IS NOT BACK FROM AZ DONT SAY SHIT I GOT A 99 TOWN CAR SINGLE PUMP 4 YOUR ASS
> *


u mean a 99 garbage can full of lead and :0 its an original 88 you try to buy at the homie franks house


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9114241
> *IF IT WAS IT WAS A SS AT FIRST AND IT HAS CUTLASS IN SIDES IN IT AND I DONT THINK GM BUILT IT LIKE THAT IF IT WAS ME I WOULD OF MADE IT A RACE CAR BECAUSE ITS A REAL 86 SS NOT A 88 LS THATS WHAT HE WISH
> *


what do u know about building cars all you ever build is junk


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:41 AM~9113748
> *homie last i heard this was a maniacos car
> *











STREETLIFE BUILT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Oct 30 2007, 09:04 PM~9118373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 29 2007, 07:59 PM~9110569
> *  HERE U GO HOM1E  :biggrin:
> View My Video
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: 
View My Video


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 30 2007, 10:03 PM~9119497
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 30 2007, 10:03 PM~9119500
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


whats up chente


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 30 2007, 10:04 PM~9119505
> *whats up chente
> *


what up joeman :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 04:08 PM~9115687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND DISPLAY AT A SHOW LIKE ITS THE SHIT :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 goddam!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 30 2007, 09:40 PM~9119647
> *goddam!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9118301
> *sorry homie i havent sold it to any of your members yet. it was build by a majestic at street life
> *


NO HOMIE HE'S TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE AND YES IT IS A MANIACOS CAR :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 29 2007, 07:59 PM~9110569
> *  HERE U GO HOM1E  :biggrin:
> View My Video
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GETTING STUCK TO ME :uh: BUT WHAT DO I KNOW.......


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 30 2007, 10:43 PM~9120109
> *NO HOMIE HE'S TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE AND YES IT IS A MANIACOS CAR  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn who copied who


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 30 2007, 10:43 PM~9120109
> *NO HOMIE HE'S TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE AND YES IT IS A MANIACOS CAR  :0
> 
> 
> ...


NO,TECHNICLLY HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 31 2007, 05:10 PM~9125861
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WAS THAT SKEET'S CAR FROM NEVA EVA GOING UP AGAINST BIG JOHN*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 31 2007, 05:46 PM~9126440
> *WAS THAT SKEET'S CAR FROM NEVA EVA GOING UP AGAINST BIG JOHN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 30 2007, 11:43 PM~9120109
> *NO HOMIE HE'S TALKING ABOUT THIS ONE AND YES IT IS A MANIACOS CAR  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that car was from together c.c right ?that fucker is clean you guys going to make it a hopper


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 31 2007, 09:50 PM~9127513
> *that car was from together c.c right ?that fucker is clean you guys going to make it a hopper
> *


MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> [/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE BITCH ASS OFF


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> > dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> > [/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE BITCH ASS OFF
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> > dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> > [/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE BITCH ASS OFF
> 
> 
> :0 DAAAAMMMM SOMONES WORKING WITH FEELINGS OR CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH..... JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:33 AM~9112154
> *SPIKE DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH 2 BUST YOUR ASS 2 BE A MAN AND STOP SIDE LINE DICK SUCKING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS RIGHT BITCH SUCK A DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 10:16 PM~9127690
> *:0 DAAAAMMMM SOMONES WORKING WITH FEELINGS OR CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH..... JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


NO I DONT WORK WITH FEELINGS I JUST DONT LIKE FAKE MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:19 PM~9127713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

it's ok i still like u ? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:22 PM~9127746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> > dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> > [/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE BITCH ASS OFF
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP MISTER X :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> > dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> > [/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE BITCH ASS OFF


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP BOOGIE MAN :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 09:25 PM~9127769
> *WHAT`S UP MISTER X :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whut up g


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

big john :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 31 2007, 10:29 PM~9127794
> *:wave: whut up g
> *


LOOK AT ALL THIS BULLSHIT THAT`S GOING ON THIS PAG :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:27 PM~9127785
> *WHAT`S UP BOOGIE MAN :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN ...
WHAT UP ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH HYDROS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

boogie man :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 10:16 PM~9127690
> *:0 DAAAAMMMM SOMONES WORKING WITH FEELINGS OR CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH..... JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


 :uh: hey jeffe de jeffes, what you hoppin on tha 1st? :cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 31 2007, 10:32 PM~9127811
> *boogie man :wave:
> *


WHAT UP CUZZ ... JUST CATCHING U :biggrin: P WITH THE NOVELAS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 09:31 PM~9127809
> *LOOK AT ALL THIS BULLSHIT THAT`S GOING ON THIS PAG  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


thats all it is gee dont trip you know whuts crackin


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 10:32 PM~9127810
> *WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN ...
> WHAT UP ALL STARS AND    HOW HIGH HYDROS
> *


YOU NO THEY JUST DONT NO WHEN TO GIVE UP BUT THEY ARE TRYING TO FUCK WITH HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :nono: :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 09:33 PM~9127821
> *WHAT UP  CUZZ  ...  JUST CATCHING U :biggrin: P  WITH THE NOVELAS
> *


thats right :loco:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 31 2007, 10:35 PM~9127834
> *thats right  :loco:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT MY BOY :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 31 2007, 10:31 PM~9127801
> *big john :wave:
> *


WHATS UP :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:34 PM~9127827
> *YOU NO THEY JUST DONT NO WHEN TO GIVE UP BUT THEY ARE TRYING TO FUCK WITH HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS  :nono:  :nono:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


THEY ONLY FUCK WITH US CAUSE THEY WANT TO BE US ......
JUST FUNNY THAT NOBODY HAS EVEN MENTIONED THE SCREAM TEAM!!!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 09:37 PM~9127848
> *THEY ONLY FUCK WITH US CAUSE THEY WANT TO BE US ......
> JUST FUNNY THAT  NOBODY HAS  EVEN MENTIONED  THE SCREAM TEAM!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 10:37 PM~9127848
> *THEY ONLY FUCK WITH US CAUSE THEY WANT TO BE US ......
> JUST FUNNY THAT  NOBODY HAS  EVEN MENTIONED  THE SCREAM TEAM!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP RICKY :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

good night my boys :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:45 PM~9127893
> *good night my boys :cheesy:
> *


me not ur boy u my boy my boy :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:46 PM~9127900
> *me not ur boy u my boy my boy :biggrin:
> *


OK FUCK HEADS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

what's up jaime my boy :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 09:47 PM~9127905
> *OK FUCK HEADS
> *


relax fucker


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:48 PM~9127908
> *relax fucker
> *


OK MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 09:49 PM~9127913
> *OK MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats my boy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:50 PM~9127921
> *thats my boy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO MY BOY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:46 PM~9127900
> *me not ur boy u my boy my boy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh boy :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 31 2007, 10:52 PM~9127936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh boy :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:51 PM~9127935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 09:51 PM~9127933
> *NO MY BOY  BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 31 2007, 10:52 PM~9127936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh boy :biggrin:
> *


CHINA MAN MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:53 PM~9127947
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:51 PM~9127935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 09:37 PM~9127848
> *THEY ONLY FUCK WITH US CAUSE THEY WANT TO BE US ......
> JUST FUNNY THAT  NOBODY HAS  EVEN MENTIONED  THE SCREAM TEAM!!!!!!
> *


*the only reason there ain't no mention of the dream team is cuz we done all the stuff that every one on here is trying to do from east coast to west coast, up north and down south, so this is the best time to shine for all of the new teams that arer out there, BUT JUST REMEBER WHO WAS FIRST THE DREAM TEAM AND FOR SURE THAT WE WON'T BE LAST!!!!! FOR EVERYONE OUT THERE DOING THERE THING BIG UPS TEAM HOW HIGH, LOCOS 4 LIFE, AND TEAM ALLSTAR, BIG UPS BUT I REPEAT blue THE DREAM TEAM WAS THE FIRST TO GO BIG!!!! [/SIZE*]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:54 PM~9127955
> *CHINA MAN MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UUUUUUUUUUUUUUP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:53 PM~9127952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 31 2007, 10:54 PM~9127958
> *:wave: almost ready :biggrin:
> *


  but i'm hno: hno:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:56 PM~9127978
> *
> but i'm  hno:  hno:
> *


WHAT R U SCARED OF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 31 2007, 10:55 PM~9127969
> *WHATS UUUUUUUUUUUUUUP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT`S UP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 31 2007, 10:55 PM~9127967
> *the only reason there ain't no mention of the dream team is cuz we done all the stuff that every one on here is trying to do from east coast to west coast, up north and down south, so this is the best time to shine for all of the new teams that arer out there, BUT JUST REMEBER WHO WAS FIRST THE DREAM TEAM AND FOR SURE THAT WE WON'T BE LAST!!!!! FOR EVERYONE OUT THERE DOING THERE THING BIG UPS TEAM HOW HIGH, LOCOS 4 LIFE, AND TEAM ALLSTAR, BIG UPS BUT I REPEAT blue THE  DREAM TEAM WAS THE FIRST TO GO BIG!!!! [/SIZE]
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 09:55 PM~9127973
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 10:56 PM~9127979
> *
> *


O SHIT MY BOY PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:58 PM~9127994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 10:58 PM~9127994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK`S FOR BEING THER AT CORT MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:00 PM~9128005
> *THANK`S FOR BEING THER AT CORT MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 11:06 PM~9128042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

LOOK AT ***** AND RICH WHEN THEY ARE AT THE PUMPKIN PATCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGHS ALL STARS PUTIING IT DOWN


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:12 PM~9128069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

DAM ***** YOU STILL HUNGRY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 11:13 PM~9128074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:14 PM~9128082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RAY, WHO IS "*****" :uh: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SOME OF THE BOYS!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:14 PM~9128079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 31 2007, 11:16 PM~9128097
> *HEY RAY, WHO IS "*****" :uh:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN CHINA MAN SPIKES YOU NO BUT I CANT SPELL SO ILL PUT ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 11:17 PM~9128102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:19 PM~9128122
> *OK THEN CHINA MAN SPIKES YOU NO BUT I CANT SPELL SO ILL PUT ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u me y my boy u me we be on my boy a?d u me stupid i be my boy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:19 PM~9128122
> *OK THEN CHINA MAN SPIKES YOU NO BUT I CANT SPELL SO ILL PUT ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 09:56 PM~9127979
> *
> *


whats up john i thought they said your car was stuck and we had 2 pull it down ? dont look like that 2 me but when your on top all kind of bitches are going 2 hate but with out haters we would not be shit thanks haters


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 11:21 PM~9128140
> *u me y my boy u me we be on my boy a?d u me stupid i be my boy
> *


ALL LET YOU NO THAT YOUR NOT MY BOY :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 31 2007, 09:55 PM~9127967
> *the only reason there ain't no mention of the dream team is cuz we done all the stuff that every one on here is trying to do from east coast to west coast, up north and down south, so this is the best time to shine for all of the new teams that arer out there, BUT JUST REMEBER WHO WAS FIRST THE DREAM TEAM AND FOR SURE THAT WE WON'T BE LAST!!!!! FOR EVERYONE OUT THERE DOING THERE THING BIG UPS TEAM HOW HIGH, LOCOS 4 LIFE, AND TEAM ALLSTAR, BIG UPS BUT I REPEAT blue THE  DREAM TEAM WAS THE FIRST TO GO BIG!!!! [/SIZE]
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 11:23 PM~9128148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I WANA NO IS IF BIG RICH FUCKING YOU SPIKES OR YOU ARE DOING HIM OR WHEN YOU WORK DO YOU GUYS HOLD HANDS TWO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:24 PM~9128155
> *ALL LET YOU NO THAT YOUR NOT MY BOY  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2007, 11:24 PM~9128154
> *whats  up  john i thought they said your car was stuck and we had 2 pull it down ? dont look like that 2 me but when your on top all kind of bitches are going 2 hate but with out haters we would not be shit thanks haters
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2007, 11:24 PM~9128154
> *<span style='color:red'>YEAH WE GOTTA GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THEM FUCKEN HATERS OUT THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:27 PM~9128169
> *ALL I WANA NO IS IF BIG RICH FUCKING YOU SPIKES OR YOU ARE DOING HIM OR WHEN YOU WORK DO YOU GUYS HOLD HANDS TWO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


how high is dick up ur ass


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 04:14 PM~9117010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A DUNK OR WHAT ? LOOKS LIKE A DUNK 2 ME


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 11:30 PM~9128184
> *how high is dick up ur ass
> *


MY DICK IS ALWAY`S UP WITH BIG BALL`S TO READY TO GO uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2007, 11:31 PM~9128192
> *IS THIS A DUNK OR WHAT ? LOOKS LIKE A DUNK 2 ME
> *


no i got it from copart like u :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:33 PM~9128199
> *MY DICK IS ALWAY`S UP WITH BIG BALL`S TO READY TO GO uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 11:34 PM~9128203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMELLS LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT TO ME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 04:10 PM~9116982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK THAT THIS CAR IS THE WRONG YEAR MUST BE A 91 WITH THOSE BIG ASS HEAD LIGHT ?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:33 PM~9128200
> *no i got it from copart like u :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ok guys don't get all work't up it's all fun & games :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 11:34 PM~9128203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IT SPIKES IS THAT WHAT YOU DO AT WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 31 2007, 11:23 PM~9128148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 11:39 PM~9128231
> *ok guys don't get all work't up it's all fun & games :biggrin:
> *


WE NO THAT SPIKES IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 30 2007, 04:15 PM~9117024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THIS CAR COMING OUT BECAUSE YOU POST UP PICS AND YOU DONT PULL IT OUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2007, 11:43 PM~9128263
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS CAR COMING OUT BECAUSE YOU POST UP PICS AND YOU DONT PULL IT OUT  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:41 PM~9128247
> *WE NO THAT SPIKES IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its about time you spelled spike right!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:41 PM~9128247
> *WE NO THAT SPIKES IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  fuck if we don't do this who will ok i'm out see u ugly fuckers layt
:wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 11:44 PM~9128267
> *its about time you spelled spike right!!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU JOHN YOU CANT SPELL TO YOU ASK YOUR GIRL :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 11:44 PM~9128267
> *its about time you spelled spike right!!!!!!
> *


fuck i was geting tierd of that 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 11:46 PM~9128284
> *fuck i was geting tierd of that  2  :thumbsup:
> *


YAYA I GOT YOU SPIKES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 06:55 PM~9118319
> *u mean a 99 garbage can full of lead and :0  its an original 88 you try to buy at the homie franks house
> *


NO I DID NOT WANT 2 BUY YOUR SS MADE IN 2 A LS AND IF A 99 TOWN CAR IS GARBAGE GO TRY 2 UP DATE 1 IN 2 A SS AND SEE IF YOU CAN ASS HOLE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 11:48 PM~9128295
> *YAYA I GOT YOU SPIKES
> *


 :no: S-P-I-K-E AGAIN S----P----I----K-----E SPIKE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2007, 11:48 PM~9128298
> *NO I DID NOT WANT 2 BUY YOUR SS MADE IN 2 A LS AND IF A 99 TOWN CAR IS GARBAGE GO TRY 2 UP DATE 1 IN 2 A SS AND SEE IF YOU CAN ASS HOLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

S--P--I--K--E


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 06:58 PM~9118342
> *what do u know about building cars all you ever build is junk
> *


JUST BECAUSE YOU BUY CARS ALREADY DONE UP AND RE-PAINT THEM DONT MEAN YOU BUILD CARS AND FUCK WHAT THE CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS ABOUT WHAT THE CAR DOES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT BE BACK TOMORROW TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH UP AND BITCH ASS HATERS DOWN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0


> > dammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!whos the guy pulling the wagon down call it what u whant but the video say's it all
> > [/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE BITCH ASS OFF


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

I SEE YOU ALBERT :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 1 2007, 11:11 AM~9130920
> *I SEE YOU ALBERT :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 1 2007, 10:58 AM~9130862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE .... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:27 PM~9128169
> *ALL I WANA NO IS IF BIG RICH FUCKING YOU SPIKES OR YOU ARE DOING HIM OR WHEN YOU WORK DO YOU GUYS HOLD HANDS TWO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


always having gay thoughts,, :uh: damn gay ray


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 08:09 AM~9129533
> *:0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


[/qLIKE THAT SPIKE I DIDNT KNOW U WERE LIKE THE REST OF THOSE HATEING ASS BITCHES GUESS U ARE FUCK ALL U HATERS HOW ABOUT YOU BRING OUT YOUR CAR SO I CAN BRAKE YOUR BITCH ASS OFF


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 31 2007, 11:37 PM~9127848
> *THEY ONLY FUCK WITH US CAUSE THEY WANT TO BE US ......
> JUST FUNNY THAT  NOBODY HAS  EVEN MENTIONED  THE SCREAM TEAM!!!!!!
> *


YOU MEANT THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE!AND THE ONLY REASON YOU AINT HEARD SHIT ABOUT US IS BECAUSE WE THE REALEST TEAM OUT THERE.WE DON'T TALK SHIT WE JUST DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AND THAT'S PUT IT DOWN.DREAM TEAM STAY ON TOP ALL THE TIME I'M WORKING ON 2 NEW HOPPERS AND YES SHOW HOPPERS NOT JUNK. BIG UPS TO ALL YOU GUYS DOING IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 1 2007, 08:27 PM~9135202
> *YOU MEANT THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE!AND THE ONLY REASON YOU AINT HEARD SHIT ABOUT US IS BECAUSE WE THE REALEST TEAM OUT THERE.WE DON'T TALK SHIT  WE JUST  DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AND THAT'S PUT IT DOWN.DREAM TEAM STAY ON TOP ALL THE TIME I'M WORKING ON 2 NEW HOPPERS AND YES SHOW HOPPERS NOT JUNK.  BIG UPS TO ALL YOU GUYS DOING IT  RIGHT NOW.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> YOU MEANT THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE!AND THE ONLY REASON YOU AINT HEARD SHIT ABOUT US IS BECAUSE WE THE REALEST TEAM OUT THERE.WE DON'T TALK SHIT WE JUST DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AND THAT'S PUT IT DOWN.DREAM TEAM STAY ON TOP ALL THE TIME I'M WORKING ON 2 NEW HOPPERS AND YES SHOW HOPPERS NOT JUNK. BIG UPS TO ALL YOU GUYS DOING IT RIGHT NOW.
> [/quote that's right bigboy the realsingle pump champ!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 1 2007, 08:27 PM~9135202
> *YOU MEANT THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE!AND THE ONLY REASON YOU AINT HEARD SHIT ABOUT US IS BECAUSE WE THE REALEST TEAM OUT THERE.WE DON'T TALK SHIT  WE JUST  DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AND THAT'S PUT IT DOWN.DREAM TEAM STAY ON TOP ALL THE TIME I'M WORKING ON 2 NEW HOPPERS AND YES SHOW HOPPERS NOT JUNK.  BIG UPS TO ALL YOU GUYS DOING IT  RIGHT NOW.
> *


 :twak: nene besides you your team mates dont talk shit cuzz there to busy hating!! :0 :0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Its goin down up in here...sunday should be real good...I guess after the 4th the truth comes out....

Its on DVD *****!!!!1


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 2 2007, 12:49 AM~9137068
> *:twak: nene besides you your team mates dont talk shit cuzz there to busy hating!! :0  :0
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

The hop has a dead line on Sunday.So make sure all you hoppers be there on time.I don't want to pay to go see only 2 hoppers .


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 2 2007, 12:49 AM~9137068
> *:twak: nene besides you your team mates dont talk shit cuzz there to busy hating!! :0  :0
> *


HATING COME ON KNOW THIS IS TO STIR UP MORE FIVE MINUTE FAMES I HAVEN'T YET SEEN ANY POST ON THIS TOPIC ABOUT HATING ON ANY OTHER TEAM, I WAS THE FIRST TO SAY BIG PROPS TO ALL THOSE AND I REPEAT ALL THOSE WHO ARE DOING IT OUT THERE RIGHT NOW , NOT THE ONES THAT ARE JUST TYPING AWAY ON HERE, AND ONLY RIDE ONCE A MONTH AND JUST READ THE REST ON LAYITLOW, SO HATE AIN'T PART OF THE DREAM TEAM!  THAT'S THE ONLY REASON WHY WHEN WE BEEN TO OTHER CITY'S EVERYONE HAS SHOWED NOTHING BUT RESPECT!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 2 2007, 04:16 PM~9140647
> *HATING COME ON KNOW THIS IS TO STIR UP MORE FIVE MINUTE FAMES I HAVEN'T YET SEEN ANY POST ON THIS TOPIC ABOUT HATING ON ANY OTHER TEAM, I WAS THE FIRST TO SAY BIG PROPS TO ALL THOSE AND I REPEAT ALL THOSE WHO ARE DOING IT OUT THERE RIGHT NOW , NOT THE ONES THAT ARE JUST TYPING AWAY ON HERE, AND ONLY RIDE ONCE A MONTH AND JUST READ THE REST ON LAYITLOW, SO HATE AIN'T PART OF THE DREAM TEAM!  THAT'S THE ONLY REASON WHY WHEN WE BEEN TO OTHER CITY'S EVERYONE HAS SHOWED NOTHING BUT RESPECT!
> *


 on the real homboy!!!!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 2 2007, 05:35 PM~9142736
> *on the real homboy!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

UNTIL YOUR OWN CLUB RECOGNIZES YOU AND GIVES YOU OF THESES STRAIGHT FORM THE HEART, NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU TRY YOU AIN'T SHIT!!!!

*............................THE DREAM TEAM.............................*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2007, 01:56 PM~9147120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2007, 03:56 PM~9147120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2007, 05:46 PM~9147715
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ON THE REAL HOMIE I DON'T BELONG TO NO CLUB BUT MAN, YOUR POST HAS HATE ON IT, IF YOUR CLUB WOULD BE BIGGER THAN THREE MEMBERS WITH CARS NOT JUST T-SHIRT MEMBERS, YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT IT IS TO HAVE YOUR CLUB RECOGNIZE YOU!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 3 2007, 04:09 PM~9147811
> *ON THE REAL HOMIE I DON'T BELONG TO NO CLUB BUT MAN, YOUR POST HAS HATE ON IT, IF YOUR CLUB WOULD BE BIGGER THAN THREE MEMBERS WITH CARS NOT JUST T-SHIRT MEMBERS, YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT IT IS TO HAVE YOUR CLUB RECOGNIZE YOU!!!!
> *


go back to lowrider bikes topic home boy!!! :0 :0 hate i dont think so!! :0 :0 :0 man homie for three members we are well know form here to florida!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2007, 10:56 PM~9149435
> *go back to lowrider bikes topic home boy!!! :0  :0  hate i dont think so!! :0  :0  :0  man homie for three members we are well know form here to florida!!
> *


YOU TAKEING YOUR CAR TOMORROW


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 3 2007, 09:57 PM~9149443
> *YOU TACKING YOUR CAR TOMORROW
> *


WHAT IS TACKING JOJO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2007, 11:02 PM~9149471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2007, 11:00 PM~9149465
> *WHAT IS TACKING JOJO
> *


HEY RICH HE EDITED IT AND STILL SPELLED IT WRONG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 3 2007, 09:57 PM~9149443
> *YOU TAKEING YOUR CAR TOMORROW
> *


WHAT IS TAKEING JOJO? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 3 2007, 10:04 PM~9149492
> *HEY RICH HE EDITED IT AND STILL SPELLED IT WRONG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN THIS GUY IS BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

HEY CHINA,I HEARD JOEY WORKS FOR THE CITY PAINTING SIGNS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2007, 11:14 PM~9149535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2007, 10:13 PM~9149532
> *HEY CHINA,I HEARD JOEY WORKS FOR THE CITY PAINTING SIGNS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

HEY JOEY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: was up rich!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2007, 10:02 PM~9149471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2007, 10:19 PM~9149571
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  was up rich!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

That's right after a good day you know I had to take a nap.That's what happens to you when you out there woopin ass.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 3 2007, 11:42 PM~9149868
> *That's right after a good day you know I had to take a nap.That's what happens to you when you out there woopin ass.
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2007, 11:56 PM~9149435
> *go back to lowrider bikes topic home boy!!! :0  :0  hate i dont think so!! :0  :0  :0  man homie for three members we are well know form here to florida!!
> *


BIKES????????????????????HA HA HA HA DON'T EVEN MAKE ME LAUGH!!!! IT'S CALLED FILLING IN THE VOID, IT'S A TERM USED IN VIDEO MAKING YOU GOT TO FILL IT IN THE REGULAR 90 MIN. SO THAT'S WHY THEY USE FOR FOOTAGE AND THEN PROCEED TO THE GOOD STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIKES HUH, I'LL GIVE YOU CREDIT FOR TRYING TO DO IT BUT NOT FOR DOING IT, GOT SOME MORE TIME TO GO BEFORE YOU HIT THE BIG LEAGUES!!!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 5 2007, 03:25 PM~9160802
> *BIKES????????????????????HA HA HA HA DON'T EVEN MAKE ME LAUGH!!!! IT'S CALLED FILLING IN THE VOID, IT'S A TERM USED IN VIDEO MAKING YOU GOT TO FILL IT IN THE REGULAR 90 MIN. SO THAT'S WHY THEY USE FOR FOOTAGE AND THEN PROCEED TO THE GOOD STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIKES HUH, I'LL GIVE YOU CREDIT FOR TRYING TO DO IT  BUT NOT FOR DOING IT, GOT SOME MORE TIME TO GO BEFORE YOU HIT THE BIG LEAGUES!!!! :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:   :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2007, 05:27 PM~9160813
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9162378
> *What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.
> *


 :0 a u punk ass thats my homeboys shit :angry: wheres ur shit at


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: THA LIFE, harborarea310, elognegro, bthang64, MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 09:06 PM~9162378
> *What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2007, 06:09 PM~9162400
> *:0
> :0  a u punk ass thats my homeboys shit  :angry:  wheres ur shit at
> *


Fuck you too.All I know Big Al shut thoes magnets down.I saw the white elco go up and down a couple of times.And the rest straight magnet.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 07:15 PM~9162466
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: THA LIFE, harborarea310, elognegro, bthang64, MUFASA
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 07:17 PM~9162485
> * Big Al shut thoes magnets down.
> *


x2


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 5 2007, 06:18 PM~9162503
> *x2
> *


MUFASA I SEE YOU BECOME A REAL SWITCH HITTER... DO YO THANG HOMIE....

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>"THIS IS OWNER BUILT , I DON'T SEE WHY THEY SAY THE CAR IS THIERS WHEN THEY DIDNT BUILD IT. I BUILT THIS CAR FROM GROUND UP" , SAYS MUFASA</span></span>

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"HARD IN DA PAINT" VOL.5


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

"HARD IN DA PAINT" VOL.5</span>


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 07:22 PM~9162537
> *
> 
> MUFASA I SEE YOU BECOME A REAL SWITCH HITTER... DO YO THANG HOMIE....
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
AND CANT NOBODY TAKE THAT FROM ME..........I BUILD MY OWN SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 5 2007, 06:18 PM~9162503
> *x2
> *


Good job Mufasa.Them fools need to go to the East Coast with that getting stuck bull shit.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 07:24 PM~9162561
> *Good job Mufasa.Them fools need to go to the East Coast with that getting stuck bull shit.
> *


THANX HOMIE.........WE ALL KNOW IF U GET STUCK .............U LOSE.....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9162378
> *What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 4 2007, 12:02 AM~9149471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this is some scary shit right here!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9162378
> *What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.
> *


MAGNENT ALL STARS????????????? [email protected]#KEN CHIPPERS THEY REAL DO WANT TO WIN!!


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 5 2007, 08:09 PM~9162400
> *:0
> :0  a u punk ass thats my homeboys shit  :angry:  wheres ur shit at
> *


UP IN YA!!!!! CHEERLEADER!! WHERE'S YOUR SHIT AT ENOUGH GODDAM PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 5 2007, 08:17 PM~9163188
> *UP IN YA!!!!! CHEERLEADER!! WHERE'S YOUR SHIT AT ENOUGH GODDAM PICTURES!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WHATS UP BIG RAY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 5 2007, 08:44 PM~9163488
> *WHATS UP BIG RAY :biggrin:
> *


what`s going on with you i see you had your car outther looking good :thumbsup: but it`s still HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 5 2007, 07:14 PM~9163154
> *MAGNENT ALL STARS?????????????  [email protected]#KEN CHIPPERS THEY REAL DO WANT TO WIN!!
> *


pull the fuck up or stay on the highway with your race car :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

4 SOME REASON BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKERS ALL WAYS HATE ON THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH IF YOU DONT LIKE US WHY BE A BITCH AND HATE JUST SAY YOU DONT LIKE US BECAUSE BITCHES ONLY HATE SO IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC CRYING ABOUT YOU DID THIS AND HE DID THIS YOU MUST BE A BITCH OR A SNITCH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uhwell said webster!!!:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9164840
> *4 SOME REASON BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKERS ALL WAYS HATE ON THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH IF YOU DONT LIKE US WHY BE A BITCH AND HATE JUST SAY YOU DONT LIKE US BECAUSE BITCHES ONLY HATE SO IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC CRYING ABOUT YOU DID THIS AND HE DID THIS YOU MUST BE A BITCH OR A SNITCH
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT OR HATTING AND YOU HAVE NOT HOPPED THE ALLSTARS OR HOW HIGH YOUR A BITCH SO IF YOU GET MAD ABOUT WHAT I JUST SAID WHE CAN DO WHAT EVER AND I MEAN WHAT EVER AND 4 THE HATERS I DONT NEAD A TEAM 2 DO WHAT EVER


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2007, 10:48 PM~9164868
> *IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT OR HATTING AND YOU HAVE NOT HOPPED THE ALLSTARS OR HOW HIGH YOUR A BITCH SO IF YOU GET MAD ABOUT WHAT I JUST SAID WHE CAN DO WHAT EVER AND I MEAN WHAT EVER AND 4 THE HATERS I DONT NEAD A TEAM 2 DO WHAT EVER
> *


:dunno: hno: :wow: :nicoderm:
that pretty much sums it up


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2007, 11:41 PM~9164840
> *4 SOME REASON BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKERS ALL WAYS HATE ON THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH IF YOU DONT LIKE US WHY BE A BITCH AND HATE JUST SAY YOU DONT LIKE US BECAUSE BITCHES ONLY HATE SO IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC CRYING ABOUT YOU DID THIS AND HE DID THIS YOU MUST BE A BITCH OR A SNITCH
> *



YES THEY ARE :yessad:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2007, 11:41 PM~9164840
> *4 SOME REASON BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKERS ALL WAYS HATE ON THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH IF YOU DONT LIKE US WHY BE A BITCH AND HATE JUST SAY YOU DONT LIKE US BECAUSE BITCHES ONLY HATE SO IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC CRYING ABOUT YOU DID THIS AND HE DID THIS YOU MUST BE A BITCH OR A SNITCH
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2007, 11:48 PM~9164868
> *IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT OR HATTING AND YOU HAVE NOT HOPPED THE ALLSTARS OR HOW HIGH YOUR A BITCH SO IF YOU GET MAD ABOUT WHAT I JUST SAID WHE CAN DO WHAT EVER AND I MEAN WHAT EVER AND 4 THE HATERS I DONT NEAD A TEAM 2 DO WHAT EVER
> *


THATS RIGHT MY BOY :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Daaaaamn TEAM ALLSTARS we know yall be smashin....I wonder why is it that half da muh FUCKAS on lay it low do not come to the shows..let alone the hops and be talkin shit.....while we in the streets playin these muh FUCKAS be postin in the threads...come to da streets internet......

Aint no via sattelite on layitlow.com...we need to see dem cars on avatars on da streets........ or shut ya traps


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Daaaaamn TEAM ALLSTARS we know yall be smashin....I wonder why is it that half da muh FUCKAS on lay it low do not come to the shows..let alone the hops and be talkin shit.....while we in the streets playin these muh FUCKAS be postin in the threads...come to da streets internet......

Aint no via sattelite on layitlow.com...we need to see dem cars on avatars on da streets........ or shut ya traps


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

4 SOME REASON BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKERS ALL WAYS HATE ON THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH IF YOU DONT LIKE US WHY BE A BITCH AND HATE JUST SAY YOU DONT LIKE US BECAUSE BITCHES ONLY HATE SO IF YOUR ON THIS TOPIC CRYING ABOUT YOU DID THIS AND HE DID THIS YOU MUST BE A BITCH OR A SNITCH

GOTS TO BE TALKIN TO THEM SUCKAS HIDDING BEHIND DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 6 2007, 07:10 AM~9166050
> *Daaaaamn TEAM ALLSTARS we know yall be smashin....I wonder why is it that half da muh FUCKAS on lay it low do not come to the shows..let alone the hops and be talkin shit.....while we in the streets playin these muh FUCKAS be postin in the threads...come to da streets internet......
> 
> Aint no via sattelite on layitlow.com...we need to see dem cars on avatars on da streets........ or shut ya traps
> *


Hate on what?The reason everybody talks shit is because this fools are fool of shit.Peopke want to see hops not fukin Magnets thoes days are over.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 07:46 AM~9166248
> *Hate on what?The reason everybody talks shit is because this fools are fool of shit.Peopke want to see hops not fukin Magnets thoes days are over.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 07:46 AM~9166248
> *Hate on what?The reason everybody talks shit is because this fools are fool of shit.Peopke want to see hops not fukin Magnets thoes days are over.
> *


OK ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH WE GOT US A BITCH JUST LOOK AT ELHATER HE HAS NOT JUMPED HIS CAR WITH US OR AGAINST US WHAT A BITCH ASS DICK SUCKING PUNCK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 09:09 AM~9166670
> *OK ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH WE GOT US A BITCH JUST LOOK AT ELHATER HE HAS NOT JUMPED HIS CAR WITH US OR AGAINST US WHAT A BITCH ASS DICK SUCKING PUNCK
> *


You ment got stuck ha ha.And hate on what all you got is salvage ass cars my son got a car better lookin than yours and he's only 15.that's why they kicked you out of Pasadena and sent your ass to the palmdale for having junk.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 10:09 AM~9166670
> *OK ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH WE GOT US A BITCH JUST LOOK AT ELHATER HE HAS NOT JUMPED HIS CAR WITH US OR AGAINST US WHAT A BITCH ASS DICK SUCKING PUNCK
> *


:uh: :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 6 2007, 07:10 AM~9166050
> *Daaaaamn TEAM ALLSTARS we know yall be smashin....I wonder why is it that half da muh FUCKAS on lay it low do not come to the shows..let alone the hops and be talkin shit.....while we in the streets playin these muh FUCKAS be postin in the threads...come to da streets internet......
> 
> Aint no via sattelite on layitlow.com...we need to see dem cars on avatars on da streets........ or shut ya traps
> *


THEY DONT COME 2 THE SHOWS BECAUSE THEY ARE BITCH ASS INTERNET BANGERS AND THEY HIDE BEHIND THEIS FAKE ASS SCREEN NAMES LIKE LAMES BUT THATS COOL IF THEY DONT SHOW WE WILL NEVER NO


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 10:16 AM~9166726
> *THEY DONT COME 2 THE SHOWS BECAUSE THEY ARE BITCH ASS INTERNET BANGERS AND THEY HIDE BEHIND THEIS FAKE ASS SCREEN NAMES LIKE LAMES BUT THATS COOL IF THEY DONT SHOW WE WILL NEVER NO
> *


MAN ELOLDNEGRO GOTTA BROUGHAM :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HittinCornerz84, 41chev, rob83regal, CHINA MAN 818, dena4life-D, elognegro, Final Fantacy L.A.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 6 2007, 10:18 AM~9166739
> *MAN ELOLDNEGRO GOTTA BROUGHAM :biggrin:
> *


EL*OLD****** WHUS UPPER BROTHA


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 6 2007, 09:18 AM~9166739
> *MAN ELOLDNEGRO GOTTA BROUGHAM :biggrin:
> *


is he from the 818 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:15 AM~9166713
> *You ment got stuck ha ha.And hate on what all you got is salvage ass cars my son got a car better lookin than yours and he's only 15.that's why they kicked you out of Pasadena and sent your ass to the palmdale for having junk.
> *


WHATS UP BITCH UN LIKE YOU IM A BLOOD FROM PASADENA AND I BOUGHT A HOUSE IN PALMDALE AND I STILL GO 2 THE HOOD WHEN I WANT 2 AND IF YOU LOOK AT MY NAME IT SAYS DENA4LIFE -D NOT A FAKE NAME YOU BITCH


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 09:16 AM~9166726
> *THEY DONT COME 2 THE SHOWS BECAUSE THEY ARE BITCH ASS INTERNET BANGERS AND THEY HIDE BEHIND THEIS FAKE ASS SCREEN NAMES LIKE LAMES BUT THATS COOL IF THEY DONT SHOW WE WILL NEVER NO
> *


Hide from who or what homie! ill give you my real name and address and ill still tell you in your face what time it is HOMEBOYYY.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2007, 10:20 AM~9166755
> *is he from the 818 :0
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :nono: HE OLD SCHOOL CRIPPIN


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:22 AM~9166779
> *Hide from who or what homie! ill give you my real name and address and ill still tell you in your face what time it is HOMEBOYYY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 6 2007, 09:18 AM~9166739
> *MAN ELOLDNEGRO GOTTA BROUGHAM :biggrin:
> *


NO HE IS A BITCH YOU SEE HE DOES NOT WANT 2 SAY HIS NAME


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 6 2007, 10:13 AM~9166697
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: i wit you what we shooting at????? :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:22 AM~9166779
> *Hide from who or what homie! ill give you my real name and address and ill still tell you in your face what time it is HOMEBOYYY.
> *


OK THEN WHATS UP


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Nov 6 2007, 10:24 AM~9166796
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: i wit you what we shooting at????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:15 AM~9166713
> *You ment got stuck ha ha.And hate on what all you got is salvage ass cars my son got a car better lookin than yours and he's only 15.that's why they kicked you out of Pasadena and sent your ass to the palmdale for having junk.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

ELOGNEGRO MUST BE A BITCH IM STILL WATING ON YOUR NAME YOU PUNCK BITCH


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 09:25 AM~9166804
> *OK THEN  WHATS UP
> *


Real name(Richard Ramirez)adress(San Quintin california)#187 666 all day


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 10:29 AM~9166837
> *ELOGNEGRO MUST BE A BITCH IM STILL WATING ON YOUR NAME YOU PUNCK BITCH
> *


i smell GO RUN TELL........don't do it homeslice!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 11:32 AM~9166863
> *Real name(Richard Ramirez)adress(San Quintin california)#187 666 all day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

let the rides hopp then shit talk


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Nov 6 2007, 09:32 AM~9166864
> *i smell GO RUN TELL........don't do it homeslice!
> *


I feel you homie.That's how we been loosing some of the big homies(RUN AND TELL)


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:32 AM~9166863
> *Real name(Richard Ramirez)adress(San Quintin california)#187 666 all day
> *


FAKE NAME WHAT A BITCH IM OUT HOME BOY STAY SUCKING THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DICKS SAN QUINTIN CALIFORNIA 187 ALL DAY YOU A BITCH ALL DAY A REAL MAN IS NOT GOING 2 TELL ON HIS SELF SO I NO YOU A BITCH 187 ALL DAY :thumbsdown:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 6 2007, 09:38 AM~9166907
> *let the rides hopp then shit talk
> *


IF THEY HAD CARS THAT HOP ,THEIR WOULD BE NO PROBLEM.GETTING STUCK AND TALK SHIT THAT'S THE PROBLEM.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:39 AM~9166912
> *I feel you homie.That's how we been loosing some of the big homies(RUN AND TELL)
> *


yep.......
:scrutinize:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:43 AM~9166947
> *IF THEY HAD CARS THAT HOP ,THEIR WOULD BE NO PROBLEM.GETTING STUCK AND TALK SHIT THAT'S THE PROBLEM.
> *


YOU DONT HAVE A CAR SO SHUT UP BITCH BOY


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Eh D what you working with these days homie


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 09:40 AM~9166923
> *FAKE NAME WHAT A BITCH IM OUT HOME BOY STAY SUCKING THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DICKS SAN QUINTIN CALIFORNIA 187 ALL DAY YOU A BITCH ALL DAY A REAL MAN IS NOT GOING 2 TELL ON HIS SELF SO I NO YOU A BITCH 187 ALL DAY  :thumbsdown:
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND FIGURE OUT ON HOW NOT TO GET STUCK .I WOULD KICK YOU ASS BUT I'M WAITING FOR EXECUTION ANY DAY .DON'T WAN TO CATCH ANOTHER CASE.666


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 6 2007, 09:46 AM~9166967
> *Eh D what you working with these days homie
> *


A NEW TOWN CAR BIG JOHNS OLD CAR MY LS AND A 90 2DR


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:43 AM~9166947
> *IF THEY HAD CARS THAT HOP ,THEIR WOULD BE NO PROBLEM.GETTING STUCK AND TALK SHIT THAT'S THE PROBLEM.
> *


 :0 ....speaking on it, did you see todd clown at the lbc show this weekend ..that foe was like .... no stick and stuck moves ..mad props ...damm...what a show.....i saw that 64 from the other side of the stadium....i missed the mini truck tho....it was to short to see over the crowd


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:49 AM~9166994
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND FIGURE OUT ON HOW NOT TO GET STUCK .I WOULD KICK YOU ASS BUT I'M WAITING FOR EXECUTION ANY DAY .DON'T WAN TO CATCH ANOTHER CASE.666
> *


JUST LIKE A BITCH I WOULD IM WAITING FOR EXECUTION MUST BE A SNITCH WITH A COMPUTER WATING 4 EXECUTION I NEW YOU WAS IM COOL ON YOU IM OUT


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 09:45 AM~9166965
> *YOU DONT HAVE A CAR SO SHUT UP BITCH BOY
> *


YOUR RIGHT I DON'T HAVE A CAR. I'M JUST A CHEERLEADER TOO.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 6 2007, 10:49 AM~9166998
> *A NEW TOWN CAR BIG JOHNS OLD CAR MY LS AND A 90 2DR
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2007, 12:02 PM~9167105
> *:biggrin:
> *


JOY WHAT UOY ARE TACKIN ABUT :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9162378
> *What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LIKE I SAID BOO-BOO ASS SHIT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

WHAT UP 007? ISEE YOU OLD MAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 6 2007, 10:15 AM~9167215
> *JOY WHAT  UOY ARE  TACKIN ABUT :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


LIVE HIM ALON MY BOY.LOL


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsdown: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:52 AM~9167398
> *LIVE HIM ALON MY BOY.LOL
> *


oh shit someone needs spell check and a car


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2007, 02:22 PM~9168552
> *oh shit someone needs spell check and a car
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2007, 01:22 PM~9168552
> *oh shit someone needs spell check and a car
> *


Never that homeboy! I just trying to act STUPID AND SLOW MINDED	LIKE SOME OF YOUR TEAM MEMBERS.LOL


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 03:02 PM~9169274
> *Never that homeboy! I just trying to act STUPID AND SLOW MINDED	LIKE SOME OF YOUR TEAM MEMBERS.LOL
> *


fuck it


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

BIG PROPS ON THE TOPICS THERE BETTER THAN THE RERUNS ON T.V. RIGHT NOW, YOU GUYS SHOULD GO ON STRIKE!!!! THIS IS REAL GOOD WRITING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 6 2007, 06:08 PM~9169723
> *BIG PROPS ON THE TOPICS THERE BETTER THAN THE RERUNS ON T.V. RIGHT NOW, YOU GUYS SHOULD GO ON STRIKE!!!! THIS IS REAL GOOD WRITING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya jay leno will bring you a donut


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 6 2007, 05:11 PM~9170239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ya jay leno will bring you a donut
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 04:02 PM~9169274
> *Never that homeboy! I just trying to act STUPID AND SLOW MINDED	LIKE SOME OF YOUR TEAM MEMBERS.LOL
> *


ok then stupid next time you see me tell me that to my face and you are not my boy and dont get fuck up am not playing am sick of all you stupid motherfucker say shit online say it to my face pussy :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:00 PM~9171006
> *ok then stupid next time you see me tell me that to my face and you are not my boy and dont get fuck up am not playing am sick of all you stupid motherfucker say shit online say it to my face pussy :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hey Ray don't pay attention to all this hatter.You know they want to be like us and they can't.ITS AN (M) THANG .He probably builds bike and moddle cars and works att a gas station.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 6 2007, 10:38 PM~9171286
> *Hey Ray don't pay attention to all this hatter.You know they want to be like us and they can't.ITS AN (M) THANG .He probably builds bike and moddle cars and works att a gas station.
> *


they love to hate the big M


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

QEPASO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

This fool el ***** be hatting hard like he got some real shit.he might be related to that stupid fool(highrider) that used to hate on all my topics.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 08:00 PM~9171006
> *ok then stupid next time you see me tell me that to my face and you are not my boy and dont get fuck up am not playing am sick of all you stupid motherfucker say shit online say it to my face pussy :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 6 2007, 08:47 PM~9171330
> *This fool el ***** be hatting hard like he got some real shit.he might be related to that stupid fool(highrider) that used to hate on all my topics.
> *


WHATS UP FAT BOY!!!1 :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 6 2007, 08:38 PM~9171286
> *Hey Ray don't pay attention to all this hatter.You know they want to be like us and they can't.ITS AN (M) THANG .He probably builds bike and moddle cars and works att a gas station.
> *


YA I NO THAT BUT THEY JUST DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS GETING HIM SELF INTO I DONT PLAY SO FUCK THEM PUSSY :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT`S UP ALBERT :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 08:55 PM~9171406
> *WHAT`S UP ALBERT :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

:uh: slow down killer.too many machine guns make sure you don't shoot your self.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 08:55 PM~9171406
> *WHAT`S UP ALBERT :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 08:52 PM~9171370
> *YA I NO THAT BUT THEY JUST DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS GETING HIM SELF INTO I DONT PLAY SO FUCK THEM PUSSY  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


wud up ray


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 08:59 PM~9171455
> *:uh: slow down killer.too many machine guns make sure you don't shoot your self.
> *


 :angry: GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE PIC OF SHIT !!! :angry:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 08:59 PM~9171455
> *:uh: slow down killer.too many machine guns make sure you don't shoot your self.
> *


LET`S DO THIS PUSSY :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 08:52 PM~9171370
> *YA I NO THAT BUT THEY JUST DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS GETING HIM SELF INTO I DONT PLAY SO FUCK THEM PUSSY  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


CALM DOWN ALBERT..... I MEAN BIGRAY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 6 2007, 09:01 PM~9171479
> *wud up ray
> *


WHAT`S UP


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 6 2007, 09:05 PM~9171523
> *CALM DOWN ALBERT..... I MEAN BIGRAY :biggrin:
> *


YOU NO FUCK THAT PUSSY :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WWWWUUUUUSAAAAAA....WWWWUUUUSAAAAAA EAZY KILLER :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 6 2007, 09:02 PM~9171494
> *:angry:  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE PIC OF SHIT !!! :angry:
> *


SPELL CHECK.....PIECE HOMIE


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Look man I don't have time to ebang.if your serious wait for me after work or come see me att work ill be on break in the next 30min.I work on the new Wallmart on Hoover and 75st.I work in the SHAMPOO AND SOAP section.halla att your boyy I'm ready.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9171570
> *SPELL CHECK.....PIECE HOMIE
> *


  thanks!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9171573
> *Look man I don't have time to ebang.if your serious wait for me after work or come see me att work ill be on break in the next 30min.I work on the new Wallmart on Hoover and 75st.I work in the SHAMPOO AND SOAP section.halla att your boyy I'm ready.
> *


YOU PROBABLY NEED IT :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 6 2007, 09:07 PM~9171543
> *WWWWUUUUUSAAAAAA....WWWWUUUUSAAAAAA EAZY KILLER :biggrin:
> *


COME ON HE ANT GOT SHIT ON TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ANYONE GOT ANYTHING TO SAY TO ME OR MY TEAM SAY IT TO ARE FACE WE ARE NOT PUSSYS SO LET`S DO IT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9171573
> *Look man I don't have time to ebang.if your serious wait for me after work or come see me att work ill be on break in the next 30min.I work on the new Wallmart on Hoover and 75st.I work in the SHAMPOO AND SOAP section.halla att your boyy I'm ready.
> *


FUCK IT AM DOWN AND YOU WORK AT WALLMART YOUR DOING BAD YOU ANT GOT SHIT GET THE FUCK OFF THIS PAG CHAVALA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:12 PM~9171604
> *COME ON HE ANT GOT SHIT ON TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ANYONE GOT ANYTHING TO SAY TO ME OR MY TEAM SAY IT TO ARE FACE WE ARE NOT PUSSYS SO LET`S DO IT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


A LITTLE MEME SAYS.. NOW HE KNOWS WHY YOU GUYS NEED A TEAM TO PULL THE CARS DOWN :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:10 PM~9171573
> *Look man I don't have time to ebang.if your serious wait for me after work or come see me att work ill be on break in the next 30min.I work on the new Wallmart on Hoover and 75st.I work in the SHAMPOO AND SOAP section.halla att your boyy I'm ready.
> *


You need to use that soap and wash you mouth out punk.You getting too stupid now and you aint funny.Fuck this fool Big Ray.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:15 PM~9171631
> *FUCK IT AM DOWN AND YOU WORK AT WALLMART YOUR DOING BAD YOU ANT GOT SHIT GET THE FUCK OFF THIS PAG CHAVALA
> *


YUP HE'S DOING REAL BAD ESPECIALLY A 24 HOUR ONE HE MUST NEED THAT OVERTIME :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 6 2007, 09:20 PM~9171701
> *You need to use that soap and wash you mouth out punk.You getting too stupid now and you aint funny.Fuck this fool Big Ray.
> *


 :yes: :yes: A BIGRAY HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS IM OUT ILL HIT IT UP TOMMORROW


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 6 2007, 09:17 PM~9171661
> *A LITTLE MEME SAYS.. NOW HE KNOWS WHY YOU GUYS NEED A TEAM TO PULL THE CARS DOWN :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


O YA TEAM LOCOS PULLED DOWN TO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: was up ray!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 6 2007, 09:20 PM~9171701
> *You need to use that soap and wash you mouth out punk.You getting too stupid now and you aint funny.Fuck this fool Big Ray.
> *


YUP FUCK THEM ALL PUSSY ASS MOTHERFUCKER :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2007, 09:30 PM~9171794
> *:wave:  :wave: was up ray!!!
> *


WHAT`S UP HAPPY :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 6 2007, 08:21 PM~9171704
> *YUP HE'S DOING REAL BAD ESPECIALLY A 24 HOUR ONE HE MUST NEED THAT OVERTIME :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 09:10 PM~9171573
> *Look man I don't have time to ebang.if your serious wait for me after work or come see me att work ill be on break in the next 30min.I work on the new Wallmart on Hoover and 75st.I work in the SHAMPOO AND SOAP section.halla att your boyy I'm ready.
> *


THIS PUSSY GOT BACK TO WORK HE HAD TO CLEAN SOME SHIT OR EAT SHIT LIKE HE DID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2007, 09:51 PM~9171996
> *:dunno:
> *


WHAT`S UP MYBOY FUCK THIS PUSSY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

heeeeeyyyyyyyy my boy ray :wave: :wave: dont let these levas get to you ese :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 6 2007, 10:07 PM~9172182
> *heeeeeyyyyyyyy my boy ray :wave:  :wave: dont let these levas get to you ese :cheesy:
> *


FUCK THEM AM JUST BEING NICCA RAY YOU NO I ANT NO PUNK AM READY FOR ANYTHING ANY TIME THAT`S JUST THE WAY IT GO`S


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:12 PM~9172244
> *FUCK THEM AM JUST BEING NICCA RAY YOU NO I ANT NO PUNK AM READY FOR ANYTHING ANY TIME THAT`S JUST THE WAY IT GO`S
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 08:58 PM~9172074
> *WHAT`S UP MYBOY FUCK THIS PUSSY
> *


dont even stress this fool blaze it i hear they know who it is :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2007, 10:16 PM~9172288
> *dont even stress this fool blaze it i hear they know who it is :0
> *


ME TO AND WHEN I REALY FIND OUT THEN AM GOING TO DO WHAT I GOT TO DO uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

MAJESTICS N DA HOUSE WHAT ***** RAY AND EVERYONE FROM DA BIG M :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

I was waiting for you killer and you didn't even show up just like you don't show up att show with a car.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:45 PM~9172566
> *I was waiting for you killer and you didn't even show up just like you don't show up att show with a car.
> *


OK THEN DOM FUCK I LIVE LIKE 1:30 MIN A WAY I WILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY JUST BETHER SO WE CAN DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AM GOING TO LIVE IT AT THAT I ANT GOT TIME FOR YOUR SORY ASS :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:50 PM~9172612
> *OK THEN DOM FUCK I LIVE LIKE 1:30 MIN A WAY I WILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY JUST BETHER SO WE CAN DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AM GOING TO LIVE IT AT THAT I ANT GOT TIME FOR YOUR SORY ASS :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


u gonna take a fade with this fool :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2007, 10:53 PM~9172638
> *u gonna take a fade with this fool :0
> *


YES I AM MY BOY FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9172661
> *YES I AM MY BOY FUCK THIS SHIT
> *


jose luis jose luis jose luis


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:50 PM~9172612
> *OK THEN DOM FUCK I LIVE LIKE 1:30 MIN A WAY I WILL SEE YOU ON SUNDAY JUST BETHER SO WE CAN DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO AM GOING TO LIVE IT AT THAT I ANT GOT TIME FOR YOUR SORY ASS :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


LIKE DAT HUH RAY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 6 2007, 10:58 PM~9172673
> *jose luis jose luis jose luis
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 6 2007, 10:59 PM~9172687
> *LIKE DAT HUH RAY
> *


LIKE THAT MY BOY G YOU NO ME GOOD ILL GET DOWN WITH ANYONE


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 07:00 PM~9171006
> *ok then stupid next time you see me tell me that to my face and you are not my boy and dont get fuck up am not playing am sick of all you stupid motherfucker say shit online say it to my face pussy :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*YO DOGG STOP FEEDING THEM FOOLS JUST IGNORE THERE COMMENTS THAT WAY THEY DON'T GET THE BETTER OF YOU!!!! IT'S A BIG M THING!!!!!!*


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 6 2007, 07:47 PM~9171330
> *This fool el ***** be hatting hard like he got some real shit.he might be related to that stupid fool(highrider) that used to hate on all my topics.
> *


*FUCK ELNEGRO OR WHO EVER THAT FOO IS NO MATTER IF IT'S THE DREAM TEAM OR HOW HIGH IT'S STILL A BIG M THANG!!!!!*


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 6 2007, 10:03 PM~9172714
> *YO DOGG STOP FEEDING THEM FOOLS JUST IGNORE THERE COMMENTS THAT WAY THEY DON'T GET THE BETTER OF YOU!!!! IT'S A BIG M THING!!!!!!
> *


  RIGHT RIGHT


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 07:59 PM~9171455
> *:uh: slow down killer.too many machine guns make sure you don't shoot your self.
> *


*YOUR HIGHRIDERS BROTHER OR KIN AIN'T YOU LITTLE BITCH GO TO THE BIKE'S FORUM!!!*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry killer I can't put hand on you on Sunday.I have to give God thanks early in the morning and after that I got to go back to work trying to be Manager by xmas.Maybe I can give you a job in my store after you learn how to spell.Let God help you in Spelling ill keep you in my prayers on Sunday.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 12:09 AM~9172765
> *Sorry killer I can't put hand on you on Sunday.I have to give God thanks early in the morning and after that I got to go back to work trying to be Manager by xmas.Maybe I can give you a job in my store after you learn how to spell.Let God help you in Spelling ill keep you in my prayers on Sunday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 6 2007, 11:05 PM~9172732
> *FUCK ELNEGRO OR WHO EVER THAT FOO IS NO MATTER IF IT'S THE DREAM TEAM OR HOW HIGH IT'S STILL  A BIG M THANG!!!!!
> *


YOU GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT THE BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 08:10 PM~9171573
> *Look man I don't have time to ebang.if your serious wait for me after work or come see me att work ill be on break in the next 30min.I work on the new Wallmart on Hoover and 75st.I work in the SHAMPOO AND SOAP section.halla att your boyy I'm ready.
> *


KICK ROCKS, HOMIE!!!! :angry:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 11:09 PM~9172765
> *Sorry killer I can't put hand on you on Sunday.I have to give God thanks early in the morning and after that I got to go back to work trying to be Manager by xmas.Maybe I can give you a job in my store after you learn how to spell.Let God help you in Spelling ill keep you in my prayers on Sunday.
> *


CHECK THIS OUT ILL BETHER ALL DAY SO MAKE TIME AND LET`S SEE IF YOU CAN PUT HAND`S ON ME PUSSY


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> *YOUR HIGHRIDERS BROTHER OR KIN AIN'T YOU LITTLE BITCH GO TO THE BIKE'S FORUM!!!*
> [/quote mind your own business.Before i, never ming I got to go back to work see you in the Shampoo section.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 6 2007, 10:09 PM~9172765
> *Sorry killer I can't put hand on you on Sunday.I have to give God thanks early in the morning and after that I got to go back to work trying to be Manager by xmas.Maybe I can give you a job in my store after you learn how to spell.Let God help you in Spelling ill keep you in my prayers on Sunday.
> *


LITTLE BITCH YOU GO GIVE GOD THANKS AND YOU GOT AN AVATAR OF SCAREFACE WITH AN AK!!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> > *YOUR HIGHRIDERS BROTHER OR KIN AIN'T YOU LITTLE BITCH GO TO THE BIKE'S FORUM!!!*
> > [/quote mind your own business.Before i, never ming I got to go back to work see you in the Shampoo section.
> 
> 
> *WELL FUCK YOU THEN!!!!!</span>THE BIG M MEMBERS ARE MY BUSINESS!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 10:12 PM~9172791
> *CHECK THIS OUT ILL BETHER ALL DAY SO MAKE TIME AND LET`S SEE IF YOU CAN PUT HAND`S ON ME PUSSY
> *


Did you tried to spell(come put hands on my Pussy)just checkin.I don't go that way.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 6 2007, 11:13 PM~9172809
> *LITTLE BITCH YOU GO GIVE GOD THANKS AND YOU GOT AN AVATAR OF SCAREFACE WITH AN  AK!!!! :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


FUCK HIM HE FULL OF SHIT YOU NO HE WONT SHOW UP HE`S FUCKING UP WITH EVERY BODY NEXT THING YOU NO EVERY BODY WILL WANA FUCK HIM UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHAT UP BIG HOMIE RICH :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 6 2007, 11:18 PM~9172852
> *:thumbsup: WHAT UP BIG HOMIE RICH :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK G ARE YOU JUST LOOKING OR WHAT THE FUCK SAY HI OR SOMETHING


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

JUS HIGH AS FUC WATCHING TV AND U GETTING MAD A PUSSY AS BITH THAT LEAKZ ONCE A MONTH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 6 2007, 10:18 PM~9172852
> *:thumbsup: WHAT UP BIG HOMIE RICH :biggrin:
> *


SUP


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Nov 6 2007, 11:26 PM~9172921
> *JUS HIGH AS FUC WATCHING TV AND U GETTING MAD A PUSSY AS BITH THAT LEAKZ ONCE A MONTH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

WHATS DA FUCK UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ANGEL BOY WHATS UP FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 6 2007, 02:33 PM~9168659
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 7 2007, 12:00 AM~9173141
> *ANGEL BOY WHATS UP FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


WHAT`S UP JOEY :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 11:28 PM~9172935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whud my boy nicca rayray!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 7 2007, 12:00 AM~9173141
> *ANGEL BOY WHATS UP FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


 WHUD UP JOEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 12:04 AM~9173166
> *whud my boy nicca rayray!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


nothing just uffin: uffin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 7 2007, 12:17 AM~9173202
> *nothing just uffin:  uffin:
> *


    JUST GOT DONE READING ALL THESE BITCH ASS HATERS HATE!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HAHHAHA ALL THESE FOOLS TALKING BOUT YOU STICK YOU LOSE EAT CHEESE HATERS
MY BOY NICCA RAY WATCH THIS SHIT SOME STUCK FUCKS



http://youtube.com/watch?v=UTlPWGC_org


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 6 2007, 11:29 PM~9173277
> *HAHHAHA ALL THESE FOOLS TALKING BOUT YOU STICK YOU LOSE EAT CHEESE HATERS
> MY BOY NICCA RAY WATCH THIS SHIT SOME STUCK FUCKS
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=UTlPWGC_org
> *


too many stuck fucks i could of sworn somebody saying you stick you lose damn i guess i seen nothing but losers eating cheese :twak:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SOME MORE STUCK ACTION ON SUNDAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 12:36 AM~9173324
> *too many stuck fucks i could of sworn somebody saying you stick you lose damn i guess i seen nothing but losers eating cheese :twak:
> *


yup you got that righr


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Nov 6 2007, 11:27 AM~9167283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LIKE I SAID BOO-BOO ASS SHIT :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UTlPWGC_org

THIS MUST BE WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT PINKY BOO BOO


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:25 PM~9162570
> *THANX HOMIE.........WE ALL KNOW IF U GET STUCK .............U LOSE.....
> *


WTF IS ALL THIS SHIT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 6 2007, 11:43 PM~9173373
> *WTF IS ALL THIS SHIT
> *


i guess noting but losses


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9162378
> *What happen to Team All Stars yesterday.word on the street they scared of the ruller.And I know sombody got the pics of the magnet,15 guys on the front pulling and 10 in the back ,you guys aint got no shame.
> *


HAHA ITS OFFICIAL LIKE A REFFERES WISTLE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH ARE ON TOP CAUSE THE BITCH ASS HATERS CANT KEEP IT REAL


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2007, 10:59 PM~9173133
> *WHATS DA FUCK UP HOMIE
> *


Ill make sure I keep you in my prayers on Sunday too.when you and your team members that can't spell for shit see a yellow bus in your front door make sure you jump in and put your seat belt so they can drop you guys att my church.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 12:45 AM~9173383
> *i guess noting but losses
> *


YEP EVERYBODY LOST WHATS GONNA BE THE EXCUSSES FOR THIS ONE????


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 6 2007, 11:45 PM~9173388
> *HAHA ITS OFFICIAL LIKE A REFFERES WISTLE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH ARE ON TOP CAUSE THE BITCH ASS HATERS CANT KEEP IT REAL
> *


stuck like a truck sukas
looks like haters need to do
some research








fucken stuck fucks


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 12:48 AM~9173406
> *Ill make sure I keep you in my prayers on Sunday too.when you and your team members that  can't spell for shit see a yellow bus in your front door make sure you jump in and put your seat belt so they can drop you guys  att my church.
> *


look homie get off here


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2007, 11:54 PM~9173442
> *look homie get off here
> *


you tell em joey


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 12:52 AM~9173433
> *stuck like  a truck sukas
> looks like haters need to do
> some research
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2007, 11:54 PM~9173442
> *look homie get off here
> *


I'm out you guys give a head ache with all your misspelled words.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 12:52 AM~9173433
> *stuck like  a truck sukas
> looks like haters need to do
> some research
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 01:01 AM~9173493
> *I'm out you guys give a head ache with all your misspelled words.
> *


*ok buy *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DAM ALL THE BITCH ASS HATER RANN THE FUCK OFFF


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SUP 2 ALL MY BOYS AND FUCK U IF YOUR NOT MY BOYS


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 7 2007, 12:04 AM~9173513
> *ok buy
> *


What are you selling?jesus Crist help this IDIOT in spelling.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 7 2007, 01:09 AM~9173540
> *SUP 2 ALL MY BOYS AND FUCK U IF YOUR NOT MY BOYS
> *


what`s up cuzz :wave: :wave:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 7 2007, 01:09 AM~9173540
> *SUP 2 ALL MY BOYS AND FUCK U IF YOUR NOT MY BOYS
> *


 :0 ..............ray, i was yelling at yo azz but you was running to the hop pit....sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 6 2007, 09:29 PM~9171790
> *O YA TEAM LOCOS PULLED DOWN TO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GUESS YOU GUYS NEEDED HELP :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 12:39 AM~9173345
> *SOME MORE STUCK ACTION ON SUNDAY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE THAT TRUCK DID BETTER THAN WHAT YOU DID :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 12:06 PM~9175894
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THAT TRUCK DID BETTER THAN WHAT YOU DID  :0
> *


pull up or shut up


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 12:09 PM~9175917
> *pull up or shut up
> *


YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE AT WHAT YOU WAITING FOR.....OH I FORGOT YOU DON'T OWN A CAR :0 DON'T TRIP WE WILL MAKE A FOUNDATION TO HELP YOU BUY A CAR OF YOUR OWN  OH YAH THIS IS LITTLE MEME DON'T GET IT TWISTED :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHATS THE SINGLE PUMP RECORD......"NOT WEIGHTED"?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 12:19 PM~9175976
> *YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE AT WHAT YOU WAITING FOR.....OH I FORGOT YOU DON'T OWN A CAR  :0 DON'T TRIP WE WILL MAKE A FOUNDATION TO HELP YOU BUY A CAR OF YOUR OWN  OH YAH THIS IS LITTLE MEME DON'T GET IT TWISTED :biggrin:
> *


bitch your a fuckin flunky you dont even have a job albert fired your ass >>>>> as for cars that fuckin 96 neon dont count go work for free somemore hahahaha and i dont need a foundation to get a car thats just some more bitch ass hating on that side


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 01:18 PM~9176368
> *bitch your a fuckin flunky you dont even have a job albert fired your ass >>>>> as for cars that fuckin 96 neon dont count go work for free somemore hahahaha  and i dont need a foundation to get a car thats just some more bitch ass hating on that side
> *


JUST LIKE ALL THOSE CARS YOU SAY YOU GOT AIN'T EVEN YOURS GET YOURSELF A CAR THEN TALK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 01:32 PM~9176466
> *JUST LIKE ALL THOSE CARS YOU SAY YOU GOT AIN'T EVEN YOURS GET YOURSELF A CAR THEN TALK SHIT :biggrin:
> *


hahah hater shit fool thats you.. ok then bitch ass hater post your titles and ill post mine. and then well see who the fuckin hater is bitch


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 12:19 PM~9175976
> *YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE AT WHAT YOU WAITING FOR.....OH I FORGOT YOU DON'T OWN A CAR  :0 DON'T TRIP WE WILL MAKE A FOUNDATION TO HELP YOU BUY A CAR OF YOUR OWN  OH YAH THIS IS LITTLE MEME DON'T GET IT TWISTED :biggrin:
> *


albert he`s got car that real shit and chevys


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 7 2007, 02:14 PM~9176675
> *albert he`s got car that real shit and chevys
> *


he aint got shit.... his homeboys do and those are blackjacks cars let him tell you the story don't let him fool u the last car he owned was his cutlass and he don't owned it anymore yea this is albert i know him personally he's my bicth.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 02:29 PM~9176762
> *he aint got shit.... his homeboys do and those are blackjacks cars let him tell you the story don't let him fool u the last car he owned was his cutlass and he don't owned it anymore yea this is albert i know him personally he's my bicth.
> *


wtf??? fool you really are a hater. it must be the perfume your wearing "jealousy" for the bitch hater in you :0 :0 and its always been you talking shit man up .. lets take this off the computer and handle it! :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you guys just get a room and settle your business


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 01:45 PM~9176896
> *wtf??? fool you really are a hater. it must be the perfume your wearing "jealousy"  for the bitch hater in you :0  :0  and its always been you talking shit man up ..  lets take this off the computer and handle it! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

since neither have cars i got a couple for sale pm me for info :roflmao:
or go to for sale post not gerneral


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 03:50 PM~9177400
> *Can you guys just get a room and settle your business
> *


ok BK worker


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 03:08 PM~9177509
> *ok BK worker
> *


What the f#*k you talking about.I work att Walmart SHAMPOO AND SOAP SECTION RETARD.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 02:45 PM~9176896
> *wtf??? fool you really are a hater. it must be the perfume your wearing "jealousy"  for the bitch hater in you :0  :0  and its always been you talking shit man up ..  lets take this off the computer and handle it! :0  :0
> *


IT WILL GET HANDLED HOMIE BELEIVE ME HAHAHAHA YOU A JOKE CHUMP HAHAHA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 03:50 PM~9177400
> *Can you guys just get a room and settle your business
> *


FUCK YOU TO ESE GO BACK TO WALMART THERES A CLEAN UP IN YOUR BACK ISLE........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 04:02 PM~9177463
> *since neither have cars  i got a couple for sale pm me for info :roflmao:
> or go to for sale post not gerneral
> *


WHATS UP BIG MIKE... SO HOWS THAT CAR I SOLD YOU DOING.... ITS NOT GETTING STUCK I HOPE :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 04:02 PM~9177463
> *since neither have cars  i got a couple for sale pm me for info :roflmao:
> or go to for sale post not gerneral
> *


WHATS UP BIG MIKE... SO HOWS THAT CAR I SOLD YOU DOING..... ITS NOT GETTING STUCK I HOPE :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 04:47 PM~9178213
> *FUCK YOU TO ESE GO BACK TO WALMART THERES A CLEAN UP IN YOUR BACK ISLE........
> *


WHAT?I KNOW YOU AINT TRYING TO GET CRAZY WITH ME FOOL,DON'T YOU KNOW I'M LOKO.YOU NEED TO COME AND PICK UP SOME OF THIS SHAMPOO AND RINSE YOUR SELF,CAUSE EVERY TIME I SEE YOU YOU BE LOOKIN RUSTY DUSTY LIKE THOES CARS YOU BE RIDIN IN.CAN'T MESS WITH YOU GUYS GOT TO WORK NOW ILL CHECK IN ON BREAK TIME.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 06:45 PM~9178551
> *WHAT?I KNOW YOU AINT TRYING TO GET CRAZY WITH ME FOOL,DON'T YOU KNOW I'M LOKO.YOU NEED TO COME AND PICK UP SOME OF THIS SHAMPOO AND RINSE YOUR SELF,CAUSE EVERY TIME I SEE YOU YOU BE LOOKIN RUSTY DUSTY LIKE THOES CARS YOU BE RIDIN IN.CAN'T MESS WITH YOU GUYS GOT TO WORK NOW ILL CHECK IN ON BREAK TIME.
> *


MAN FUCK YOU...I GUESS YOU DON'T KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH HOMIE THATS RIGHT GET BACK TO WORK MY LITTLE BITCH BITCH


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2007, 07:45 PM~9178551
> *WHAT?I KNOW YOU AINT TRYING TO GET CRAZY WITH ME FOOL,DON'T YOU KNOW I'M LOKO.YOU NEED TO COME AND PICK UP SOME OF THIS SHAMPOO AND RINSE YOUR SELF,CAUSE EVERY TIME I SEE YOU YOU BE LOOKIN RUSTY DUSTY LIKE THOES CARS YOU BE RIDIN IN.CAN'T MESS WITH YOU GUYS GOT TO WORK NOW ILL CHECK IN ON BREAK TIME.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS ONE CRUSTY ASS FOOL YOU GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 7 2007, 08:38 PM~9180009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  HE IS ONE CRUSTY ASS FOOL YOU GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 7 2007, 09:38 PM~9180009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  HE IS ONE CRUSTY ASS FOOL YOU GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU KNOW ME???? :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 7 2007, 10:14 PM~9180294
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT UP RICH :biggrin: LOOK AT THESE FOOLS TRYING TO TALK THE TALK ....THEY BETTER WALK THE WALK WHEN WE MEET UP  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 04:52 PM~9178225
> *WHATS UP BIG MIKE... SO HOWS THAT CAR I SOLD YOU DOING..... ITS NOT GETTING STUCK I HOPE :0  :0
> *


homie you sold me junk i cleaned it up juiced it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up mantecas!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:44 PM~9180519
> *was up mantecas!!!
> *


que onda grasa customs how you gonna let those fools on your post clown you


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 09:19 PM~9180336
> *WHAT UP RICH :biggrin: LOOK AT THESE FOOLS TRYING TO TALK THE TALK ....THEY BETTER WALK THE WALK WHEN WE MEET UP   YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 09:46 PM~9180532
> *que onda grasa customs how you gonna let those fools on your post clown you
> *


thats all they could do since they cant break me off they go with the jokes!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:   was up with u manteca rex...u ready !!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:50 PM~9180580
> *thats all they could do since they cant break me off they go with the jokes!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:     was up with  u manteca rex...u ready !!
> *


tu sabes ready to eat


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

*HERE YOU GUYS GO USE IT WISLEY AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL!!!, *OH AND BEFORE *TEAM ALL- STAR *GOT INTO HOPPING!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1ara2bkOvc :biggrin: YEAH THAT'S DARELL!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 PM~9180741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC,KICK ROCKS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 PM~9180741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:44 PM~9180519
> *was up mantecas!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wuzz up happy hunter


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 7 2007, 06:57 PM~9179084
> *MAN FUCK YOU...I GUESS YOU DON'T KNOW WHO YOUR FUCKING WITH HOMIE THATS RIGHT GET BACK TO WORK MY LITTLE BITCH BITCH
> *


Yeah I know who you are .you the one from the peanut gang the one always dirty with your blancket.Go and shower before you get on the computer.Rust Dusty.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 09:52 PM~9180597
> *tu sabes ready to eat
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 7 2007, 10:50 PM~9180929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  wuzz up happy hunter
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 PM~9180741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red]IF YOU THINK THATS ME LET ME DANCE MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH CHEERLEADER[/COLOR]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 7 2007, 11:35 PM~9181115
> *red]IF YOU THINK THATS ME LET ME DANCE MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH CHEERLEADER[/COLOR]
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 12:35 AM~9181115
> *red]IF YOU THINK THATS ME LET ME DANCE MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH CHEERLEADER[/COLOR]
> *


wow :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 7 2007, 09:44 PM~9180513
> *homie you sold me junk i cleaned it up juiced it
> *


before you took all the front clip and moldings cause i bought it stripped oh yeah uncut










and after when i cleaned it up and juiced it nice try


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 AM~9181221
> *before you took all the front clip and moldings cause i bought it stripped oh yeah uncut
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 AM~9181221
> *before you took all the front clip and moldings cause i bought it stripped oh yeah uncut
> 
> 
> ...


THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:06 AM~9181239
> *THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you are not my boy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:09 AM~9181256
> *you are not my boy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK MY BOY :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:09 AM~9181256
> *you are not my boy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 12:11 AM~9181269
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 01:11 AM~9181268
> *OK MY BOY  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*RAY NEEDS TO BEE READY FOR SUNDAY*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 01:11 AM~9181269
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR NOT MY BOY NO SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 whut up with that


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 12:12 AM~9181273
> *RAY NEEDS TO BEE READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:11 AM~9181268
> *OK MY BOY  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O SHIT ITS MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:12 AM~9181271
> *WHATS UP MY BOY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :yes:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 01:12 AM~9181273
> *RAY NEEDS TO BEE READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


ME YOU TO NO SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 12:12 AM~9181273
> *RAY NEEDS TO BEE READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


OK MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 01:12 AM~9181274
> *YOUR NOT MY BOY NO SHOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:13 AM~9181283
> *ME YOU TO NO SHOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK MY BOY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:13 AM~9181279
> *O SHIT ITS MY BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT`S GOING ON I HERD THAT JERRY WAS AT THE SHOP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

quote=bighpray,Nov 8 2007, 01:13 AM~9181283]
ME YOU TO NO SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:13 AM~9181283
> *ME YOU TO NO SHOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:15 AM~9181296
> *WHAT`S GOING ON I HERD THAT JERRY WAS AT THE SHOP
> *


THATS RIGHT MY BOY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 01:14 AM~9181291
> *:buttkick:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY BOY DONT PULL A NO SHOW COME OUT AND PLAY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:16 AM~9181301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 01:17 AM~9181310
> *MY BOY DONT PULL A NO SHOW COME OUT AND PLAY  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


IM READY AND YOUR NOT BY FAR HEHE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:17 AM~9181309
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOY
> *


SO MY BOY YOU GOT THAT ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:19 AM~9181321
> *SO MY BOY YOU GOT THAT ASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA MY BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 12:19 AM~9181317
> *IM READY AND YOUR NOT BY FAR HEHE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RAY IS READY MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:21 AM~9181332
> *RAY IS READY MY BOY
> *


*IM SORRY MY BOY*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 01:19 AM~9181317
> *IM READY AND YOUR NOT BY FAR HEHE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT`S WHAT I WONT ALL OF THIS FUCKING HATTER TO THINK MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 01:21 AM~9181334
> *THAT`S WHAT I WONT ALL OF THIS FUCKING HATTER TO THINK MY BOY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT MY BOY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:21 AM~9181332
> *RAY IS READY MY BOY
> *


CHIPPER D NOW EVERYONE NOES NOW


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:23 AM~9181340
> *CHIPPER D NOW EVERYONE NOES NOW
> *


ITS OK MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:21 AM~9181332
> *RAY IS READY MY BOY
> *


whats up my boys


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*THIS WAS TAKEING TODAY THE FIRST HIT*[/SIZE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 12:26 AM~9181352
> *THIS WAS TAKEING TODAY THE FIRST HIT[/SIZE
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKING JOE DONT SHOW 2 MUCH YOU MIGHT hno: hno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 01:26 AM~9181352
> *THIS WAS TAKEING TODAY THE FIRST HIT[/SIZE
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/030.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



 2 licksa


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:29 AM~9181368
> *2 licksa
> *


 :loco: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:29 AM~9181368
> *IM THE NEW OWNER OF THIS HO AND SHE IS READY 2 GO AND IT WILL BE OUY THIS SUNDAY </span>*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:32 AM~9181381
> *<span style='color:red'>OOOOOOOOOOO WWWWWWWWWWWWWW EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:32 AM~9181381
> *IM THE NEW OWNER OF THIS HO AND SHE IS READY 2 GO AND IT WILL BE OUY THIS SUNDAY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:32 AM~9181381
> *IM THE NEW OWNER OF THIS HO AND SHE IS READY 2 GO AND IT WILL BE OUY THIS SUNDAY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:26 AM~9181350
> *whats up my boys
> *


I DONT NO MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:35 AM~9181397
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

OHHH SHIT THERE SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT SD STANDS FOR?????? Stand Down :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:37 AM~9181409
> *OHHH SHIT THERE SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT SD STANDS FOR??????  Stand Down :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT MY BOYS</span></span>


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:37 AM~9181409
> *OHHH SHIT THERE SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT SD STANDS FOR??????  Stand Down :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:37 AM~9181409
> *OHHH SHIT THERE SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT SD STANDS FOR??????  Stand Down :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 01:39 AM~9181418
> *<span style='color:green'>ME TO*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ME TRES!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:37 AM~9181409
> *OHHH SHIT THERE SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT SD STANDS FOR??????  Stand Down :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 AM~9181221
> *before you took all the front clip and moldings cause i bought it stripped oh yeah uncut
> 
> 
> ...


man you bumbed your head homie you didn't buy it stripped when you bought it you drove off in it smashing down the street all stock the way you see it homie don't get it twisted


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 8 2007, 12:07 PM~9183614
> *man you bumbed your head homie you didn't buy it stripped when you bought it you drove off in it smashing down the street all stock the way you see it homie don't get it twisted
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 8 2007, 11:07 AM~9183614
> *man you bumbed your head homie you didn't buy it stripped when you bought it you drove off in it smashing down the street all stock the way you see it homie don't get it twisted
> *


the only thing twisted is your g string get over it i bought junk to make a hopper not a show car most people hop junk


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 7 2007, 11:35 PM~9181115
> *red]IF YOU THINK THATS ME LET ME DANCE MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH CHEERLEADER[/COLOR]
> *


 :biggrin: i knew it. he always been a clown now i realy know why they banned you from Pasadena and sent your ass with the rest of the other clowns :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 12:19 AM~9181321
> *SO MY BOY YOU GOT THAT ASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT? NOT AGAIN,HERE YOU GO WITH YOUR GAY SHIT (SO MY BOY YOU GOT A NICE ASS MY BOY :uh: )NOW NOT ONLY YOU DUMM BUT GAY,YOU NEED TO QUITE.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 12:58 PM~9183976
> *the only thing twisted is your g string get over it i bought junk to make a hopper not a show car  most people hop junk
> *


it was a nice stock caprice doggie


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

what up big ray


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 8 2007, 01:08 PM~9184052
> *WHAT? NOT AGAIN,HERE YOU GO WITH YOUR GAY SHIT  (SO MY BOY YOU GOT A NICE ASS MY BOY :uh: )NOW NOT ONLY YOU DUMM BUT GAY,YOU NEED TO QUITE.
> *


NO YOUR GAY FOR THINKING LIKE THAT MAN YOU GOT TO STOP THINKING LIKE THAT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 8 2007, 02:13 PM~9184489
> *what up big ray
> *


WHAT`S UP ALBERT CAN YOU BELIVE THIS GAY ASS ELOGNGERO HE IS DOING BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 AM~9181221
> *before you took all the front clip and moldings cause i bought it stripped oh yeah uncut
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS THER ALBERT DONT LIE THAT WHEN THE TOW TRUK PUT IT UP ON THE FLAT BED :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

RAY RAY !!!!!!

Wus up doggy dog......


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 02:37 PM~9184676
> *RAY RAY !!!!!!
> 
> Wus up doggy dog......
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

it should be craccin on sunday....

Who can build a ruler stick for me...gonna need one soon....pm me someone wit da info..


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 02:31 PM~9184615
> *I WAS THER ALBERT DONT LIE THAT WHEN THE TOW TRUK PUT IT UP ON THE FLAT BED :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you crazy fool :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Fat albert is this your last hopper ? If it is, and I know this is your old car, you should build a frame next time.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 8 2007, 12:03 PM~9184013
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: i knew it. he always been a clown now i realy know why they banned you from Pasadena and sent your ass with the rest of the other clowns :biggrin:
> *


Aye, Alex..I think you should stop while your ahead! Becuz you've been exposed...and i'm not talking about Alex (from GOOD TIMES).


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9187240
> *Fat albert is this your last hopper ? If it is, and I know this is your old car, you should build a frame next time.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 08:53 PM~9187310
> *Aye, Alex..I think you should stop while your ahead! Becuz you've been exposed...and i'm not talking about Alex (from GOOD TIMES).
> *


DAM CHIPPER D I HERD THE SAME NAME ALEX


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 08:00 PM~9187353
> *DAM CHIPPER D I HERD THE SAME NAME ALEX
> *


Yup and if he keeps on posting up bullshit and talking shit, i'm going to put his ass on blast. Here's a hint, he's related to someone on the MAJESTICS & hangs with the DREAM TEAM......Oh and he's never had a car!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

MAN CHIPPER D YOU NO WHAT THAT`S FUCK UP THAT MY CLUB NEW WHO IT IS AND THEY TRY TO PLAY LIKE THEY DONT NO WHO IT IS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 08:09 PM~9187424
> *MAN CHIPPER D YOU NO WHAT THAT`S FUCK UP THAT MY CLUB NEW WHO IT IS AND THEY TRY TO PLAY LIKE THEY DONT NO WHO IT IS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9187240
> *Fat albert is this your last hopper ? If it is, and I know this is your old car, you should build a frame next time.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE AN OLD ASS STRIPPER WITH HER ASS HANGING LOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!

WITH WAY TOO MUCH JUNK IN THE TRUNK.....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 07:45 PM~9187240
> *Fat albert is this your last hopper ? If it is, and I know this is your old car, you should build a frame next time.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is tore back looks like the cars outside the dmv that says dont drink and drive :roflmao: :roflmao:
all weight no gate


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 09:39 PM~9187645
> *damn that shit is tore back looks like the cars outside the dmv  that says dont drink and drive :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 08:39 PM~9187645
> *damn that shit is tore back looks like the cars outside the dmv  that says dont drink and drive :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> all weight no gate
> *


HE HAD A DRINK AND TRIED AND THEN THE CAR DIED


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:46 PM~9187692
> *HE HAD A DRINK AND TRIED AND THEN THE CAR DIED
> *


what up d.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Nov 8 2007, 08:48 PM~9187709
> *what up d.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 08:46 PM~9187692
> *HE HAD A DRINK AND TRIED AND THEN THE CAR DIED
> *


who built that mess


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 08:50 PM~9187720
> *who built that mess
> *


GM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 09:39 PM~9187645
> *damn that shit is tore back looks like the cars outside the dmv  that says dont drink and drive :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> all weight no gate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*SUPREME AIR WE NEED TO HOP HOMIE LIKE TONIGHT LET DO THIS CHIPING GET READY* :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 08:54 PM~9187762
> *SUPREME AIR WE NEED TO HOP HOMIE LIKE TONIGHT LET DO THIS CHIPING GET READY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whats good neighborhood here you go


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

MISTER X I SEE YOU ON MY SPACE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 09:58 PM~9187794
> *MISTER X I SEE YOU ON MY SPACE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MY SPACE MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 08:59 PM~9187798
> *MY SPACE  MY BOY :biggrin:
> *


FUCK MY SPACE MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:00 PM~9187812
> *FUCK MY SPACE MY BOY
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 08:58 PM~9187794
> *MISTER X I SEE YOU ON MY SPACE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 09:54 PM~9187762
> *SUPREME AIR WE NEED TO HOP HOMIE LIKE TONIGHT LET DO THIS CHIPING GET READY :biggrin:
> *


What does that mean Joey?Im just a little guy .


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 09:59 PM~9187798
> *MY SPACE  MY BOY :biggrin:
> *


YUP YOU NO I SEE YOU TO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 PM~9187240
> *Fat albert is this your last hopper ? If it is, and I know this is your old car, you should build a frame next time.
> 
> 
> ...


nope not my car you know who's cars that is homie..... by the way he gots another peice of shit he's going to break  thanks to rollin for fuckin him on the deal :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 8 2007, 10:03 PM~9187828
> *What does that mean Joey?Im just a little guy .
> *


*ITS OK YOU GOT A GOOD HOPPER SO LETS HOP FUCK THIS SHIT LIL HOPPER OR NOT LET DO THIS *:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 10:02 PM~9187824
> *:dunno:
> *


YOU TO MISTER X DONT PLAY I GOT YOU ON THER MY BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 8 2007, 09:03 PM~9187836
> *nope not my car you know who's cars that is homie..... by the way he gots another peice of shit he's going to break   thanks to rollin for fuckin him on the deal  :angry:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOUR SHOP 2 ME ?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:10 PM~9187842
> *LOOKS LIKE YOUR SHOP 2 ME ?
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: i see u sponge bob!! :0 :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:04 PM~9187839
> *ITS OK YOU GOT A GOOD HOPPER SO LETS HOP FUCK THIS SHIT LIL HOPPER OR NOT LET DO THIS :biggrin:
> *


single street 37 inch lockup I handle my own .Remember one guy from a little town :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:14 PM~9187863
> *:wave:  :wave: i see u sponge bob!! :0  :0
> *


FUCK YOU FAT BOY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 10:11 PM~9187847
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what`s up happy i see you on my space to man all of use are on it


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:10 PM~9187842
> *LOOKS LIKE YOUR SHOP 2 ME ?
> *


it is the shop stupid but not my car homie you know who's car it was hilly said you weren't say that shit when the car was around cause you would have got broke the fuck off :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 8 2007, 10:14 PM~9187866
> *single street 37 inch lockup I handle my own .Remember one guy from a little town :biggrin:
> *


*I GOT A SINGLE PUMP STREET FOR YOUR ASS WITH 35 INCH LOCK DOING LIKE 70 INCH*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 08:58 PM~9187790
> *whats good neighborhood here you go
> 
> 
> ...


is that manteca x playing with him self.... all grasa!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey darryl have u changed that raggedy ass shirt u always wear all dirty !!! ur dirty boy #2


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:24 PM~9187899
> *I GOT A SINGLE PUMP STREET FOR YOUR ASS WITH 35 INCH LOCK DOING LIKE 70 INCH
> *


Thats a lot of inches for 35 inch lock up :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 8 2007, 09:23 PM~9187890
> *it is the shop stupid  but not my car homie you know who's car it was hilly said you weren't say that shit when the car was around cause you would have got broke the fuck off  :angry:
> *



THAT CAR WAS NEAVER AROUND AND I DONT NO HILLY YOU SAID IT WAS YOUR SHOP CAR


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 8 2007, 10:26 PM~9187915
> *Thats a lot of inches for 35 inch lock up :biggrin:
> *


*YA U KNOWHOW WE DO IT* :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey darryl is that a locos for life plaque in back of the lincon or dena i cant tell it looks the same!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:26 PM~9187914
> *hey darryl have u changed that raggedy ass shirt u always wear all dirty !!! ur dirty boy #2
> *


GO FUCK YOUR SELF


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:27 PM~9187930
> *hey darryl is that a locos for life plaque in back of the lincon or dena i cant tell it looks the same!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ITS A TOYS R US PLAQUE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:53 PM~9187310
> *Aye, Alex..I think you should stop while your ahead! Becuz you've been exposed...and i'm not talking about Alex (from GOOD TIMES).
> *


BEFORE YOU START NAMING PEOPLE,CHECK YOUR FUCKIN IMFORMANTS RIGHT.MY COUSIN AINT GOT NO BUSINES HATTING ON NOBODY IN HERE.SO BEFORE YOU START POINTING FINGERS MAKE SURE YOUR RIGHT.HE AINT GOT TIME TO BE PLAYING STUPID GAMES.AND HE TOLD ME THA HE DON'T EVEN HAVE A LIL. ACOUNT.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:28 PM~9187933
> *GO FUCK YOUR SELF
> *


 :around: :around: :wow: :wow: :loco: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 09:30 PM~9187953
> *BEFORE YOU START NAMING PEOPLE,CHECK YOUR FUCKIN IMFORMANTS RIGHT.MY COUSIN AINT GOT NO BUSINES HATTING ON NOBODY IN HERE.SO BEFORE YOU START POINTING FINGERS MAKE SURE YOUR RIGHT.HE AINT GOT TIME TO BE PLAYING STUPID GAMES.AND HE TOLD ME THA HE DON'T EVEN HAVE A LIL. ACOUNT.
> *


DID NOT SAY NAMES BUT IT IS HIM AND IF YOU NO LAY IT LOW YOU CAN LOOK AT HIS OLD POST AND SEE 4 YOUR SELF


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:29 PM~9187948
> *ITS A TOYS R US PLAQUE
> *


im going to break u off !!!
:angry: :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 09:30 PM~9187953
> *BEFORE YOU START NAMING PEOPLE,CHECK YOUR FUCKIN IMFORMANTS RIGHT.MY COUSIN AINT GOT NO BUSINES HATTING ON NOBODY IN HERE.SO BEFORE YOU START POINTING FINGERS MAKE SURE YOUR RIGHT.HE AINT GOT TIME TO BE PLAYING STUPID GAMES.AND HE TOLD ME THA HE DON'T EVEN HAVE A LIL. ACOUNT.
> *


Nice try NENE, but for some reason you said your cousin, and I said NO names!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 09:37 PM~9187979
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 10:38 PM~9187984
> *:biggrin:
> *


BIG HAPPY WHATS HOMIE HOW ARE YOU TONIGHT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u nene!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:36 PM~9187970
> *im going to break u off !!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0  :0  :0  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


break me off with what...your busted up Crocodile Hunters......"holy crock"


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 09:38 PM~9187988
> *BIG HAPPY WHATS HOMIE HOW ARE YOU TONIGHT
> *


im doing good big dog its gonna get better once darryl comes over and rubs on my feet!!!! :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:40 PM~9188001
> *break me off with what...your busted up Crocodile Hunters......"holy crock"
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:42 PM~9188016
> *im doing good big dog its gonna get better once darryl comes over and rubs on my feet!!!! :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


fuck you fun boy


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:37 PM~9187977
> *Nice try NENE, but for some reason you said your cousin, and I said NO names!!!!
> *


CAN YOU PLAY SMART ATLEAST ONE TIME.YOU CLEARLY SAID (ALEX AND HE'S RELATED TO THE MAJESTICS AND HE KICKS IT WITH THE DREAM TEAM)AND YES MY COUSINS NAME IS ALEX AND HE IS RELATED TO ME AND I'M FROM THE MAJESTICS AND DO RUN WITH THE DREAM TEAM.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:37 PM~9187977
> *Nice try NENE, but for some reason you said your cousin, and I said NO names!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 09:44 PM~9188031
> *fuck you fun boy
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:46 PM~9188044
> *CAN YOU PLAY SMART ATLEAST ONE TIME.YOU CLEARLY SAID (ALEX AND HE'S RELATED TO THE MAJESTICS AND HE KICKS IT WITH THE DREAM TEAM)AND YES MY COUSINS NAME IS ALEX AND HE IS RELATED TO ME AND I'M FROM THE MAJESTICS AND DO RUN WITH THE DREAM TEAM.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2007, 10:43 PM~9188023
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BIG RICH WHATS UP IS THE CHROME READY YET


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 09:46 PM~9188044
> *CAN YOU PLAY SMART ATLEAST ONE TIME.YOU CLEARLY SAID (ALEX AND HE'S RELATED TO THE MAJESTICS AND HE KICKS IT WITH THE DREAM TEAM)AND YES MY COUSINS NAME IS ALEX AND HE IS RELATED TO ME AND I'M FROM THE MAJESTICS AND DO RUN WITH THE DREAM TEAM.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you got me but its alex and you no and ray no 2 because some 1 from majestics told me and he told me how 2 look at his old post and it was him :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

WHATS UP NENE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:49 PM~9188073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you got me but its alex and you no and ray no 2 because some 1 from majestics told me and he told me how 2 look at his old post and it was him  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

HEY NENE I THOUT WE WHER BETTER THEN THAT WHAT HAPPEN MAN :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 09:52 PM~9188113
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Ray give me 5 mins and i'm post up all of NENE cousins old post from a long time ago, logged in as EL *****!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 09:54 PM~9188126
> *HEY NENE I THOUT WE WHER BETTER THEN THAT WHAT HAPPEN MAN  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


YOU SEE NENE LOGED OUT I WOUNDER WHY


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

*I SEE SD LOOKING AT THE TOPIC LETS HOP SD BRING SOME CARS OUT*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:49 PM~9188073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you got me but its alex and you no and ray no 2 because some 1 from majestics told me and he told me how 2 look at his old post and it was him  :thumbsdown:
> *


 if it is or not .its not my fuckin business.just make sure if you got something to say to him make sure you tell him in his face.All you madfukers in here hate and now you got someone hatting like you guys and you guys get mad.I don't hate and got nothing to say about anybody cause I walk the walk and doo the doo.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:02 PM~9188177
> *if it is or not .its not my fuckin business.just make sure if you got something to say to him make sure you tell him in his face.All you madfukers in here hate and now you got someone hatting like you guys and you guys get mad.I don't hate and got nothing to say about anybody cause I walk the walk and doo the doo.
> *


SOME ONE GOT NENE MAD FUCK


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 12:46 AM~9188044
> *CAN YOU PLAY SMART ATLEAST ONE TIME.YOU CLEARLY SAID (ALEX AND HE'S RELATED TO THE MAJESTICS AND HE KICKS IT WITH THE DREAM TEAM)AND YES MY COUSINS NAME IS ALEX AND HE IS RELATED TO ME AND I'M FROM THE MAJESTICS AND DO RUN WITH THE DREAM TEAM.
> *


what's going on bigboy??????


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

its getting buck in here


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:05 PM~9188206
> *what's going on bigboy??????
> *


WHATS UP BK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ok fuckers ,im el *****,whats up


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 09:48 PM~9188071
> *BIG RICH WHATS UP IS THE CHROME READY YET
> *


what are yoo tacking abuot :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:56 PM~9188138
> *YOU SEE NENE LOGED OUT I WOUNDER WHY
> *


I dint logged out homeboy.YOU GOT SOMETHING TO TELL ME LET ME KNOW.I AINT NO PUNK BITCH YOU BE GETTING LOUD WITH ON THE STREETS.THAT'S WHY I TRY TO IGNORE YOU IN THE STREETS EVERYTIME I SEE YOU.IF WE HAVE A PROBLEM LET ME KNOW.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:07 PM~9188224
> *ok fuckers ,im el *****,whats up
> *


WHATS UP EL ***** WHATS UP WITH MY CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:02 PM~9188177
> *if it is or not .its not my fuckin business.just make sure if you got something to say to him make sure you tell him in his face.All you madfukers in here hate and now you got someone hatting like you guys and you guys get mad.I don't hate and got nothing to say about anybody cause I walk the walk and doo the doo.
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUSTED - YOU AND YOUR COUSINS. 1ST YOU SAID IT WASN'T UR COUSIN, AND NOW YOU EAT CHEESE.....AND I WILL TELL YOUR COUSIN WHEN I SEE HIM!!!! MAKE SURE YOU ARE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 9 2007, 01:07 AM~9188220
> *WHATS UP BK
> *


WHAT UP PLAYBOY!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:09 PM~9188235
> *WHAT UP PLAYBOY!!!!
> *


JUST HERE LOOK AT THIS SHIT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:08 PM~9188232
> *WHATS UP EL ***** WHATS UP WITH MY CHROME :biggrin:
> *


waht?


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:07 PM~9188224
> *ok fuckers ,im el *****,whats up
> *


O SHIT IT`S MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:10 PM~9188248
> *waht?
> *


UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT CUZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:08 PM~9188230
> *I dint logged out homeboy.YOU GOT SOMETHING TO TELL ME LET ME KNOW.I AINT NO PUNK BITCH YOU BE GETTING LOUD WITH ON THE STREETS.THAT'S WHY I TRY TO IGNORE YOU IN THE STREETS EVERYTIME I SEE YOU.IF WE HAVE A PROBLEM LET ME KNOW.
> *


NO I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOU BUT IF YOU WANT 1 LET ME NO ? AND I DONT HAVE 2 HIDE BEHIND FAKE NAMES LIKE ALEX IF I TALK SHIT I SAY IT IN THE MANS FACE YOU NO THAT


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 9 2007, 01:11 AM~9188256
> *UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT CUZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:
> *


GODDAM CUZZ!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:13 PM~9188273
> *GODDAM CUZZ!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:08 PM~9188234
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUSTED - YOU AND YOUR COUSINS. 1ST YOU SAID IT WASN'T UR COUSIN, AND NOW YOU EAT CHEESE.....AND I WILL TELL YOUR COUSIN WHEN I SEE HIM!!!! MAKE SURE YOU ARE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S MY BOY`S STOP THIS SHIT IF YOU GUY`S WANA DO SOMETHING THEN JUST HOPP THAT MORE FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:12 PM~9188264
> *NO I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOU BUT IF YOU WANT 1 LET ME NO ? AND I DONT HAVE 2 HIDE BEHIND FAKE NAMES LIKE ALEX  IF I TALK SHIT I SAY IT IN THE MANS FACE YOU NO THAT
> *


cuzz didnt you see what i wrote its me cuzz,meet me at walmart in the soap section :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey NENE, give me 5 mins...im tryin to show you , your cousins last post from a long time ago!! I'm learning how to do it from one of your club members that busted yo ass


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:16 PM~9188291
> *cuzz didnt you see what i wrote its me cuzz,meet me at walmart in the soap section :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:11 PM~9188256
> *UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT CUZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:
> *


i should have it all by tuesday


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S MY BOY`S STOP THIS SHIT IF YOU GUY`S WANA DO SOMETHING THEN JUST HOPP THAT MORE FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quo
> 
> STOP WHAT!!!!! I'm not the one who's butt hurt this shit is fun 2 me my boy


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:17 PM~9188297
> *i should have it all by tuesday
> *


OK CUZZ I WILL SEE YOU THERE CUZZ


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 10:11 PM~9188251
> *O SHIT IT`S MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


meet me at walmart my boy  :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:16 PM~9188291
> *cuzz didnt you see what i wrote its me cuzz,meet me at walmart in the soap section :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2007, 01:16 AM~9188291
> *cuzz didnt you see what i wrote its me cuzz,meet me at walmart in the soap section :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 12:08 AM~9188234
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BUSTED - YOU AND YOUR COUSINS. 1ST YOU SAID IT WASN'T UR COUSIN, AND NOW YOU EAT CHEESE.....AND I WILL TELL YOUR COUSIN WHEN I SEE HIM!!!! MAKE SURE YOU ARE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU AINT NOTHING BUT A FUCKIN INSTIGATER HOMEBOY.YOU LIKE TO START SHIT AND I HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP.JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO GET US MAJESTICS BEEFIN AGAIST OTHER MAJESTICS SINCE YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR HEAVY ASS CARS TO WORK YOU GO AND GET A MAJESTIC TO HELP YOU AND THEN YOU GOT HIM HOPPING AGAINST ME CAUSE YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKIN SWITCH .


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 PM~9188314
> *
> 
> *


what up with you


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 PM~9188314
> *
> 
> *


 :cheesy: what up bk


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:18 PM~9188305
> *meet me at walmart my boy   :cheesy:
> *


OK MY BOY ILL SEE YOU THER BY ALL THE FOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:19 PM~9188316
> *YOU AINT NOTHING BUT A FUCKIN INSTIGATER HOMEBOY.YOU LIKE TO START SHIT AND I HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP.JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO GET US MAJESTICS BEEFIN AGAIST  OTHER MAJESTICS SINCE YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR HEAVY ASS CARS TO WORK YOU GO AND GET A MAJESTIC TO HELP YOU AND THEN YOU GOT HIM HOPPING AGAINST ME CAUSE YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKIN SWITCH .
> *


UUUU WWW EEEE SOME VERY MAD


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 10:20 PM~9188325
> *OK MY BOY ILL SEE YOU THER BY ALL THE FOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


NO HOMESKILLET AT THE SOAP SECTION :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:19 PM~9188316
> *YOU AINT NOTHING BUT A FUCKIN INSTIGATER HOMEBOY.YOU LIKE TO START SHIT AND I HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP.JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO GET US MAJESTICS BEEFIN AGAIST  OTHER MAJESTICS SINCE YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR HEAVY ASS CARS TO WORK YOU GO AND GET A MAJESTIC TO HELP YOU AND THEN YOU GOT HIM HOPPING AGAINST ME CAUSE YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKIN SWITCH .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 01:20 AM~9188321
> *what up with you
> *


IT DON'TSTOP!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 PM~9188316
> *YOU AINT NOTHING BUT A FUCKIN INSTIGATER HOMEBOY.YOU LIKE TO START SHIT AND I HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP.JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO GET US MAJESTICS BEEFIN AGAIST  OTHER MAJESTICS SINCE YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR HEAVY ASS CARS TO WORK YOU GO AND GET A MAJESTIC TO HELP YOU AND THEN YOU GOT HIM HOPPING AGAINST ME CAUSE YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKIN SWITCH .
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 PM~9188316
> *YOU AINT NOTHING BUT A FUCKIN INSTIGATER HOMEBOY.YOU LIKE TO START SHIT AND I HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP.JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO GET US MAJESTICS BEEFIN AGAIST  OTHER MAJESTICS SINCE YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR HEAVY ASS CARS TO WORK YOU GO AND GET A MAJESTIC TO HELP YOU AND THEN YOU GOT HIM HOPPING AGAINST ME CAUSE YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKIN SWITCH .
> *


YOUR COUSIN TALKS SHIT TO ME AND THE REST OF THE CREW 1ST & JOHN ISN'T AGAINST YOU. I DON'T NEED NO MAJESTICS TO HELP ME DO SH*T...JOHN IS MY BOY FOR YEARS, JUST LIKE YOU (NOT) UNLESS YOU TAKE'N THIS PERSONAL. U LET ME KNOW????AND WHATEVER I SAY OR DO I CAN BACK IT UP.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

GETING A LIL HOT IN HERE BOY


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:21 PM~9188336
> *NO HOMESKILLET AT THE SOAP SECTION :cheesy:
> *


MY BAD I JUST uffin: AND I WANTED TO GET SOMETHING TO EAT ALL SEE YOU THER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 PM~9188316
> *YOU AINT NOTHING BUT A FUCKIN INSTIGATER HOMEBOY.YOU LIKE TO START SHIT AND I HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP.JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO GET US MAJESTICS BEEFIN AGAIST  OTHER MAJESTICS SINCE YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR HEAVY ASS CARS TO WORK YOU GO AND GET A MAJESTIC TO HELP YOU AND THEN YOU GOT HIM HOPPING AGAINST ME CAUSE YOU CAN'T HIT A FUCKIN SWITCH .
> *


IF YOU'RE REALLY MAD THAT I BUSTED YOU OUT AND YOU TRIED TO PLAY LIKE YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHO EL ***** WAS.....THAT'S COOL! AND I'M COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS SO WHY IN THE FUKK WOULD I TRY TO TURN CLUB MEMBERS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THIS IS FOR FUN JACK-ASS!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 11:24 PM~9188359
> *GETING A LIL HOT IN HERE BOY
> *


FUCK IT JUST HOPP FUCK THE BULL SHIT WE ALL BOY`S COME ON :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2007, 01:20 AM~9188324
> *:cheesy: what up bk
> *


WHAT'S UP!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

HEY NENE, I SEE YOU CALLED EL ***** AKA ALEX AND HE'S LOOKING......THANKS MY BOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:28 PM~9188376
> *IF YOU'RE REALLY MAD THAT I BUSTED YOU OUT AND YOU TRIED TO PLAY LIKE YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHO EL ***** WAS.....THAT'S COOL! AND I'M COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS SO WHY IN THE FUKK WOULD I TRY TO TURN CLUB MEMBERS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THIS IS FOR FUN JACK-ASS!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THAT`S A :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 12:24 AM~9188357
> *YOUR COUSIN TALKS SHIT TO ME AND THE REST OF THE CREW 1ST & JOHN ISN'T AGAINST YOU. I DON'T NEED NO MAJESTICS TO HELP ME DO SH*T...JOHN IS MY BOY FOR YEARS, JUST LIKE YOU (NOT) UNLESS YOU TAKE'N THIS PERSONAL. U LET ME KNOW????AND WHATEVER I SAY OR DO I CAN BACK IT UP.
> *


I DON'T TAKE SHIT PERSONAL HOMEBOY.IT IS WHAT IT IS.I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY YOU SAY ITS MY COUSIN.WHEN I KNOW HE AINT GOT NO BUSINESS TALKIN SHIT TO NOBODY IN HERE.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:29 PM~9188386
> *HEY NENE, I SEE YOU CALLED EL ***** AKA ALEX AND HE'S LOOKING......THANKS MY BOY!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:30 PM~9188393
> *I DON'T TAKE SHIT PERSONAL HOMEBOY.IT IS WHAT IT IS.I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY YOU SAY ITS MY COUSIN.WHEN I KNOW HE AINT GOT NO BUSINESS TALKIN SHIT TO NOBODY IN HERE.
> *


IM TRYING 2 PHOTOBUCKET THE LAST COUPLE OF TOPICS THAT YOUR COUSIN WAS TALKING ON & HE WANTED SOMEONE TO POST UP PICS OF HAPPY'S CAR B/C HE CALLED YOU OUT A LONG TIME AGO


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 01:28 AM~9188376
> *IF YOU'RE REALLY MAD THAT I BUSTED YOU OUT AND YOU TRIED TO PLAY LIKE YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHO EL ***** WAS.....THAT'S COOL! AND I'M COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS SO WHY IN THE FUKK WOULD I TRY TO TURN CLUB MEMBERS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THIS IS FOR FUN JACK-ASS!!!!
> *


IT'ALL F UN!!! NOW HOP HOP THEM HEAVY CARS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GREAT LATE NIGHT ENTERTAINMENT :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:33 PM~9188413
> *IM TRYING 2 PHOTOBUCKET THE LAST COUPLE OF TOPICS THAT YOUR COUSIN WAS TALKING ON & HE WANTED SOMEONE TO POST UP PICS OF HAPPY'S CAR B/C HE CALLED YOU OUT A LONG TIME AGO
> *


QUIT TRYING TO PLAY DETECTIVE


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:33 PM~9188415
> *IT'ALL F UN!!!  NOW HOP HOP THEM HEAVY CARS
> *


HOPP ANYTHING


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:29 PM~9188386
> *HEY NENE, I SEE YOU CALLED EL ***** AKA ALEX AND HE'S LOOKING......THANKS MY BOY!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey dumy this aint no fuckin alex this is you worst nightmare.and yes just like I know you and joy and big john I also know johny ,joker,gorge from blvd and his brother and I know a lot of people.I'm old sckool player from COMPTON TORTILLA FLATS AND THEY CALL ME MR.*****


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 9 2007, 01:37 AM~9188442
> *HOPP ANYTHING
> *


WHAT' UP RAY!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 10:35 PM~9188431
> *QUIT TRYING TO PLAY DETECTIVE
> *


I DIDNT SAY SHIT WHEN YOU BUSTED MY DAD - REMEMBER E.Z. PUNKIN YOU AND YOU GUYS POSTED UP ALL KIND OF IP NUMBERS AND SHIT, AND WE LAUGHED...I DIDNT GET MAD


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:39 PM~9188457
> *WHAT' UP RAY!!!
> *


WHAT`S UP BK THE SHOW IS GETING GOOD uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 10:33 PM~9188415
> *IT'ALL F UN!!!  NOW HOP HOP THEM HEAVY CARS
> *


I SOLD MY CAR LOOKING FOR A NEW CAR & SOME NEW WEIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 8 2007, 10:39 PM~9188456
> *Hey dumy this aint no fuckin alex this is you worst nightmare.and yes just like I know you and joy and big john I also know johny ,joker,gorge from blvd and his brother and I know a lot of people.I'm old sckool player from COMPTON TORTILLA FLATS AND THEY CALL ME MR.*****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE TRY ALEX


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

JERRY WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:42 PM~9188477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NICE TRY ALEX
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

RON WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

NOT MUCH


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 9 2007, 12:33 AM~9188415
> *IT'ALL F UN!!!  NOW HOP HOP THEM HEAVY CARS
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS B. ITS ALL FUN AND GAME BUT SOME PEOPLE LIKE TO TAKE THIS ENTERNET BULLSHIT TOO SEROIUS.I THINK ITS TIME TO SMOKE SOME OF THAT STANKY STANKY.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 01:41 AM~9188470
> *I SOLD MY CAR LOOKING FOR A NEW CAR & SOME NEW WEIGHT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:44 PM~9188494
> *YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS B. ITS ALL FUN AND GAME BUT SOME PEOPLE LIKE TO TAKE THIS ENTERNET BULLSHIT TOO SEROIUS.I THINK ITS TIME TO SMOKE SOME OF THAT STANKY STANKY.
> *


NE NE YOU DONT SMOKE I NO YOU :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:39 PM~9188458
> *I DIDNT SAY SHIT WHEN YOU BUSTED MY DAD - REMEMBER E.Z. PUNKIN YOU AND YOU GUYS POSTED UP ALL KIND OF IP NUMBERS AND SHIT, AND WE LAUGHED...I DIDNT GET MAD
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 01:44 AM~9188494
> *YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS B. ITS ALL FUN AND GAME BUT SOME PEOPLE LIKE TO TAKE THIS ENTERNET BULLSHIT TOO SEROIUS.I THINK ITS TIME TO SMOKE SOME OF THAT STANKY STANKY.
> *


HELL YEAH LET'S SOMKE!!!!


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:46 PM~9188501
> *NE NE YOU DONT SMOKE I NO YOU  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 10:35 PM~9188431
> *QUIT TRYING TO PLAY DETECTIVE
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS(RUN AND TELL THAT)WHAT KIND OF CHEESE YOU WANT SO I CAN GO ON THE MILK SECTION AND GET YOU SOME QUESO.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 8 2007, 11:47 PM~9188509
> *HELL YEAH LET'S SOMKE!!!!
> *


LETS SOMKE A FAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 10:47 PM~9188505
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


YEA MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:48 PM~9188517
> *LETS SOMKE A FAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 10:48 PM~9188517
> *LETS SOMKE A FAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT SMOKE FAT BOY YOU JUST EAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 8 2007, 11:48 PM~9188517
> *LETS SOMKE A FAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


JOEY YOU DONT SMOKE SHIT SO STOP IT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:48 PM~9188518
> *YEA MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im about to delete your account my boy :angry:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 10:50 PM~9188532
> *JOEY YOU DONT SMOKE SHIT SO STOP IT uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


he smokes hams


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT....BE BACK TOMORROW FOR SUM MORE OF THIS BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 10:50 PM~9188532
> *JOEY YOU DONT SMOKE SHIT SO STOP IT uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


haha me and joey use to smoke at the shop,remember jojo :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 8 2007, 11:52 PM~9188543
> *he smokes hams
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY WHAT YOU GOT TO SMOKE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:53 PM~9188551
> *haha me and joey use to smoke at the shop,remember jojo :cheesy:
> *


WHAT BACK IN 1976 THAT`S A LONG TIME MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 12:46 AM~9188501
> *NE NE YOU DONT SMOKE I NO YOU  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW I JUST SELL IT.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 8 2007, 10:53 PM~9188553
> *WHAT`S UP MY BOY WHAT YOU GOT TO SMOKE uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


you already no


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 8 2007, 11:53 PM~9188551
> *haha me and joey use to smoke at the shop,remember jojo :cheesy:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 PM~9188564
> *:biggrin: I KNOW I JUST SELL IT.
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 10:55 PM~9188564
> *:biggrin: I KNOW I JUST SELL IT.
> *


 :loco: :nono: :nono: :no:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

OK I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS BULL SHIT.ILL CONFESE MY REAL NAME IS TRAPISIO AND I AM FROM COMPTON,THE REASON I HATE CAUSE I DON'T HAVE NO ONE TO HUG AND SHARE MY FEELINGS TOO.AND THIS IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO ME.I'M SORRY DARELL AND RAY AND ALL YOU GUYS I TALKED SHIT TO.ALL I NEED TO SOME ONE TO HUG ME IF YOU WANT TO BE MY FRIEND TO CAN LOOK FOR ME IN ADOPT A BIG BROTHER(TRAPISIO)


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 9 2007, 12:01 AM~9188605
> *OK I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS BULL SHIT.ILL CONFESE MY REAL NAME IS TRAPISIO AND I AM FROM COMPTON,THE REASON I HATE CAUSE I DON'T HAVE NO ONE TO HUG AND SHARE MY FEELINGS TOO.AND THIS IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO ME.I'M SORRY DARELL AND RAY AND ALL YOU GUYS I TALKED SHIT TO.ALL I NEED TO SOME ONE TO HUG ME IF YOU WANT TO BE MY FRIEND TO CAN LOOK FOR ME IN ADOPT A BIG BROTHER(TRAPISIO)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 PM~9188564
> *:biggrin: I KNOW I JUST SELL IT.
> *


DONT SAY THAT SHIT NENE :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 8 2007, 11:01 PM~9188605
> *OK I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS BULL SHIT.ILL CONFESE MY REAL NAME IS TRAPISIO AND I AM FROM COMPTON,THE REASON I HATE CAUSE I DON'T HAVE NO ONE TO HUG AND SHARE MY FEELINGS TOO.AND THIS IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO ME.I'M SORRY DARELL AND RAY AND ALL YOU GUYS I TALKED SHIT TO.ALL I NEED TO SOME ONE TO HUG ME IF YOU WANT TO BE MY FRIEND TO CAN LOOK FOR ME IN ADOPT A BIG BROTHER(TRAPISIO)
> *


haha your funny why you fucking with your son darryl,thats the second time you do this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 9 2007, 01:01 AM~9188605
> *OK I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS BULL SHIT.ILL CONFESE MY REAL NAME IS TRAPISIO AND I AM FROM COMPTON,THE REASON I HATE CAUSE I DON'T HAVE NO ONE TO HUG AND SHARE MY FEELINGS TOO.AND THIS IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO ME.I'M SORRY DARELL AND RAY AND ALL YOU GUYS I TALKED SHIT TO.ALL I NEED TO SOME ONE TO HUG ME IF YOU WANT TO BE MY FRIEND TO CAN LOOK FOR ME IN ADOPT A BIG BROTHER(TRAPISIO)
> *


YOUR JUST ONE STUPID MADAFUCKER THAT NEEDS ATTENTION.GO BACK TO WALMART AND PUT A SHAMPOO BOTLLE UP YOUR ASS AND MAKE IT DISSAPEAR.I'M OUT PEACE.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 9 2007, 12:01 AM~9188605
> *OK I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS BULL SHIT.ILL CONFESE MY REAL NAME IS TRAPISIO AND I AM FROM COMPTON,THE REASON I HATE CAUSE I DON'T HAVE NO ONE TO HUG AND SHARE MY FEELINGS TOO.AND THIS IS THE ONLY WAY I CAN MAKE SOME ONE PAY ATTENTION TO ME.I'M SORRY DARELL AND RAY AND ALL YOU GUYS I TALKED SHIT TO.ALL I NEED TO SOME ONE TO HUG ME IF YOU WANT TO BE MY FRIEND TO CAN LOOK FOR ME IN ADOPT A BIG BROTHER(TRAPISIO)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXmASAPyT-E

check out this videp 40,000 lbs of cocaine


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 12:08 AM~9188640
> *YOUR JUST ONE STUPID MADAFUCKER THAT NEEDS ATTENTION.GO BACK TO WALMART AND PUT A SHAMPOO BOTLLE UP YOUR ASS AND MAKE IT DISSAPEAR.I'M OUT PEACE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

ONE MORE POST BEFORE I GO BACK TO WORK TRYING TO BE MANAGER ATT MY STORE.(THIS FOOL SAYS MY NAME IS ALEX AND THAT HE KNOWS ABOUT SOME OLD SHIT I POSTED ABOUT SOME PICS.ONCE AGAIN DUMB DUMB THIS TOPIC WAS STARTED BY ALEX FROM GTIMES.IF YOU WAS LOWRIDING ATT THE TIME YOU WOULD OF KNOW WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT.ALEX FROM GTIME POSTED FOR HAPPY PICTURES OF HIS CUTTY HE WAS BUILDING FOR NENE.SO I ASKED WHERE IS HAPPY WITH HIS CAR WHEN NENE HAD HIS SHIT ALREADY ON THE STREET.GO BACK TO DETECTIVE SCHOOL YOU JUST FLUNKED.


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 9 2007, 12:23 AM~9188694
> *ONE MORE POST BEFORE I GO BACK TO WORK TRYING TO BE MANAGER ATT MY STORE.(THIS FOOL SAYS MY NAME IS ALEX AND THAT HE KNOWS ABOUT SOME OLD SHIT I POSTED ABOUT SOME PICS.ONCE AGAIN DUMB DUMB THIS TOPIC WAS STARTED BY ALEX FROM GTIMES.IF YOU WAS LOWRIDING ATT THE TIME YOU WOULD OF KNOW WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT.ALEX FROM GTIME POSTED FOR HAPPY PICTURES OF HIS CUTTY HE WAS BUILDING FOR NENE.SO I ASKED WHERE IS HAPPY WITH HIS CAR WHEN NENE HAD HIS SHIT ALREADY ON THE STREET.GO BACK TO DETECTIVE SCHOOL YOU JUST FLUNKED.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 10:28 PM~9188376
> *IF YOU'RE REALLY MAD THAT I BUSTED YOU OUT AND YOU TRIED TO PLAY LIKE YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHO EL ***** WAS.....THAT'S COOL! AND I'M COOL WITH THE MAJESTICS SO WHY IN THE FUKK WOULD I TRY TO TURN CLUB MEMBERS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THIS IS FOR FUN JACK-ASS!!!!
> *


*BIG M!!!! THE DREAM TEAM!!!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 9 2007, 01:23 AM~9188694
> *ONE MORE POST BEFORE I GO BACK TO WORK TRYING TO BE MANAGER ATT MY STORE.(THIS FOOL SAYS MY NAME IS ALEX AND THAT HE KNOWS ABOUT SOME OLD SHIT I POSTED ABOUT SOME PICS.ONCE AGAIN DUMB DUMB THIS TOPIC WAS STARTED BY ALEX FROM GTIMES.IF YOU WAS LOWRIDING ATT THE TIME YOU WOULD OF KNOW WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT.ALEX FROM GTIME POSTED FOR HAPPY PICTURES OF HIS CUTTY HE WAS BUILDING FOR NENE.SO I ASKED WHERE IS HAPPY WITH HIS CAR WHEN NENE HAD HIS SHIT ALREADY ON THE STREET.GO BACK TO DETECTIVE SCHOOL YOU JUST FLUNKED.
> *


JUST CHECKED YOU BACK POSTED AND IT IS CONFIRM I REMEMBER THIS TOPIC.BUT YOU STILL FULL OF SHIT.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:28 PM~9188721
> *BIG M!!!! THE DREAM TEAM!!!!!
> *


I NO THATS YOUR BOY AND IF YOU CLICK ON HIS NAME YOU CAN SEE HIS POST


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:32 PM~9188734
> *JUST CHECKED YOU BACK POSTED AND IT IS CONFIRM I REMEMBER THIS TOPIC.BUT YOU STILL FULL OF SHIT.
> *


IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES GIVE IT A REST BIG BOY IT'S ALL GOOD SHIT FUCKED NOW WE KNOW WE GOT ONE BULL SHIT LYING ASS MEMBER, BUT FUCK IT THAT'S HIM BIG UP TO ALL ON THIS TOPIC PEACE I'M OUT!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

This is like the soaps my girl watches every afternoon.....But,it's more egdecational.....I'm learning new ways how to speel words,,,,,,Haha :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2007, 11:35 PM~9188741
> *This is like the soaps my girl watches every afternoon.....But,it's more egdecational.....I'm learning new ways how to speel words,,,,,,Haha :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 01:28 AM~9188721
> *BIG M!!!! THE DREAM TEAM!!!!!
> *


STRIGHT UP.I TRIED TO TELL THEM.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:35 PM~9188738
> *IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES GIVE IT A REST BIG BOY IT'S ALL GOOD SHIT FUCKED NOW WE KNOW WE GOT ONE BULL SHIT LYING ASS MEMBER, BUT FUCK IT THAT'S HIM BIG UP TO ALL ON THIS TOPIC PEACE I'M OUT!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:34 PM~9188737
> *I NO THATS YOUR BOY AND IF YOU CLICK ON HIS NAME YOU CAN SEE HIS POST
> *


*IF YOU TRUST THE SOURCE THEN RUN THE STORY D, BUT WHAT IF YOUR SOURCE IS LYING WHAT THEN HOW MUCH DO YOU REALLY TRUST HIM OR SHOULD I SAY HER SINCE HE' A LYING BITCH!!! THAT'S MY OPINION BUT IF YOU GOT TO MAKE A MOVE DO IT???? THAT'S ON YOU!!!! BUT LIKE NENE SAID WE AS A TEAM AND YOU GUYS AS WELL WE DO TALK SHIT BUT HAVE YOU REALLY SEEN US HATE ON ANY OF YOU GUYS!!!  *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:38 PM~9188748
> *STRIGHT UP.I TRIED TO TELL THEM.
> *


NENE YOUR GOOD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2007, 11:35 PM~9188741
> *This is like the soaps my girl watches every afternoon.....But,it's more egdecational.....I'm learning new ways how to speel words,,,,,,Haha :cheesy:
> *


WHAT THE HELL ANOTHER TEAM!!!!! TEAM CRACKERS IN THE TOPIC, SO WHO DO YOU THINK EL ***** IS????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 9 2007, 01:35 AM~9188741
> *This is like the soaps my girl watches every afternoon.....But,it's more egdecational.....I'm learning new ways how to speel words,,,,,,Haha :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: I THINK YOUR EL ***** RON.YOUR PRODUCT IS BLACK MAGIC(***** MAGIC)YOU GOT ALL THIS FOOLS MAD @ YOU.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:39 PM~9188753
> *IF YOU TRUST THE SOURCE THEN RUN THE STORY D, BUT WHAT IF YOUR SOURCE IS LYING WHAT THEN HOW MUCH DO YOU REALLY TRUST HIM OR SHOULD I SAY HER SINCE HE' A LYING BITCH!!! THAT'S MY OPINION BUT IF YOU GOT TO MAKE A MOVE DO IT???? THAT'S ON YOU!!!! BUT LIKE NENE SAID WE AS A TEAM AND YOU GUYS AS WELL WE DO TALK SHIT BUT HAVE YOU REALLY SEEN US HATE ON ANY OF YOU GUYS!!!
> *


YEA THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT WHEN SOME 1 TOLD ME THAT IT WAS ALEX I PUT HIM OUT THEIR BECAUSE I LOOKED UP SOME OF HIS OLD POST BUT WHO IS 2 SAY HE DID NOT LIE 2 ME YOUR RIGHT BUT IM NOT GOING 2 SAY THAT


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:43 PM~9188771
> *:angry: I THINK YOUR EL ***** RON.YOUR PRODUCT IS BLACK MAGIC(***** MAGIC)YOU GOT ALL THIS FOOLS MAD @ YOU.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: USING REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:41 PM~9188759
> *WHAT THE HELL ANOTHER TEAM!!!!! TEAM CRACKERS IN THE TOPIC, SO WHO DO YOU THINK EL ***** IS????? :biggrin:
> *


COULD BE


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:44 PM~9188772
> *YEA THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT WHEN SOME 1 TOLD ME THAT IT WAS ALEX I PUT HIM OUT THEIR BECAUSE I LOOKED UP SOME OF HIS OLD POST BUT WHO IS 2 SAY HE DID NOT LIE 2 ME YOUR RIGHT BUT IM NOT GOING 2 SAY THAT
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD!! SEE KNOW YOU THINKING, ANYTHING COULD BE POSSIBLE!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:43 PM~9188771
> *:angry: I THINK YOUR EL ***** RON.YOUR PRODUCT IS BLACK MAGIC(***** MAGIC)YOU GOT ALL THIS FOOLS MAD @ YOU.
> *


YOU GUYS ARE GOOD BECAUSE RON DID NAME THE LS SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 01:44 AM~9188774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: USING REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY!!!!
> *


STAY WATCHING THE FIRST 48.I SOLVE THE CRIME IN 1HOUR.LOL


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:47 PM~9188781
> *YOU GUYS ARE GOOD BECAUSE RON DID NAME THE LS SOME SHIT LIKE THAT
> *


IT AIN'T THAT WE GOOD IT'S JUST THAT WERE BETTER DECTECTIVES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

OK EVERY BOADY ITS RON NE NE AND JAEMANADERO JUST TOLD ME ITS HIM RON JUST CALLED THEM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:48 PM~9188786
> *STAY WATCHING THE FIRST 48.I SOLVE THE CRIME IN 1HOUR.LOL
> *


ITS STILL ON IM WATCHING IT :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

*BULLSHIT WITH YOU NINJAS TOMMORROW, I'M OUT , BUT WHAT IF CHIPPER D, IS ELNEGRO, AFTER ALL HE IS BLACK???????????????????? </span>:*roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>JUST FUCKING WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:48 PM~9188787
> *IT AIN'T THAT WE GOOD IT'S JUST THAT WERE BETTER DECTECTIVES!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU SURE ITS NOT ROOSTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:51 PM~9188799
> *BULLSHIT WITH YOU NINJAS TOMMORROW, I'M OUT , BUT WHAT IF CHIPPER D, IS ELNEGRO, AFTER ALL HE IS BLACK???????????????????? </span>:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NENE JUST PM ME THAT ELNEGRO IS YOU :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 01:47 AM~9188781
> *YOU GUYS ARE GOOD BECAUSE RON DID NAME THE LS SOME SHIT LIKE THAT
> *


YOUR RIGHT .HIS LS WAS (EL *****)AND HE KNOWS YOU,RAY.JOHNY,GORGE,AND HIS BROTHER TOO. YOU CAN'T HIDE NO MORE RON EDGER YOUR ON BLAST NOW.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:54 PM~9188803
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NENE JUST PM ME THAT ELNEGRO IS YOU  :0
> *


 :roflmao: OK LET YOU TELL IT, NEVER THAT HOMIE, MAY TALK SHIT OUNCE IN A WHILE BUT NEVER HATE!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:54 PM~9188805
> *YOUR RIGHT .HIS LS WAS (EL *****)AND HE KNOWS YOU,RAY.JOHNY,GORGE,AND HIS BROTHER TOO. YOU CAN'T HIDE NO MORE RON EDGER YOUR ON BLAST NOW.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:54 PM~9188805
> *YOUR RIGHT .HIS LS WAS (EL *****)AND HE KNOWS YOU,RAY.JOHNY,GORGE,AND HIS BROTHER TOO. YOU CAN'T HIDE NO MORE RON EDGER YOUR ON BLAST NOW.
> *


 :yes: :yes: HE LOGED OUT LIKE YOU DID WHEN I THOUGHT IT WAS ALEX :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 PM~9188807
> *:roflmao: OK LET YOU TELL IT, NEVER THAT HOMIE, MAY TALK SHIT OUNCE IN A WHILE BUT NEVER HATE!!!
> *


SO ITS WHITE BOY TODD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 01:51 AM~9188796
> *ITS STILL ON IM WATCHING IT  :0
> *


ME TOO(DON'T SAY NOTHING PEE WEE.LOL)


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 02:58 AM~9188814
> *SO ITS WHITE BOY TODD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 8 2007, 11:56 PM~9188811
> *:yes:  :yes: HE LOGED OUT LIKE YOU DID WHEN I THOUGHT IT WAS ALEX :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY D WHY IS IT THAT IN EVERY POST YOUR EITHER TALKING DIRTY TO ANOTHER LIL MEMBER OR YOUR TALKING ABOUT SUCKING ASS , DICK, ETC................IS THAT NORMAL OR IS THAT JUST YOUR PRISON YEARS TALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 8 2007, 11:58 PM~9188816
> *ME TOO(DON'T SAY NOTHING PEE WEE.LOL)
> *


OK CANDY LADY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 12:00 AM~9188820
> *HEY D WHY IS IT THAT IN EVERY POST YOUR EITHER TALKING DIRTY TO ANOTHER LIL MEMBER OR YOUR TALKING ABOUT SUCKING ASS , DICK, ETC................IS THAT NORMAL OR IS THAT JUST YOUR PRISON YEARS TALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 12:00 AM~9188820
> *HEY D WHY IS IT THAT IN EVERY POST YOUR EITHER TALKING DIRTY TO ANOTHER LIL MEMBER OR YOUR TALKING ABOUT SUCKING ASS , DICK, ETC................IS THAT NORMAL OR IS THAT JUST YOUR PRISON YEARS TALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS BIG JOHN NOT ME :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 12:02 AM~9188824
> *DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK SON!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 02:00 AM~9188822
> *OK CANDY LADY :biggrin:
> *


IF YOUR WATCHING WHAT I'M WATCHIN THAT MEANS YOUR STEALING CABLE TOO.I TOLD YOU I CAN SOLVE A CRIME LESS THAN 48 HOURS.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 12:07 AM~9188843
> *IF YOUR WATCHING WHAT I'M WATCHIN THAT MEANS YOUR STEALING CABLE TOO.I TOLD YOU I CAN SOLVE A CRIME LESS THAN 48 HOURS.
> *


AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT YOUR STEALING IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 12:07 AM~9188843
> *IF YOUR WATCHING WHAT I'M WATCHIN THAT MEANS YOUR STEALING CABLE TOO.I TOLD YOU I CAN SOLVE A CRIME LESS THAN 48 HOURS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM GOING 2 CALL TIME WARNER AND LET THEM NO 2 SEND THE BILL 2 YOUR HOUSE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 12:08 AM~9188847
> *AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT YOUR STEALING IT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEA BECAUSE YOU KEEP CHANGING MY CHANELS :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 02:07 AM~9188843
> *IF YOUR WATCHING WHAT I'M WATCHIN THAT MEANS YOUR STEALING CABLE TOO.I TOLD YOU I CAN SOLVE A CRIME LESS THAN 48 HOURS.
> *


FIRST 5MINUTES IN THE INVESTIGATION YOU TOLD ME YOU WAS WATCHING THE SAME THING I WAS .10 MINUTES IN THE INVESTIGATION I SAID (DON'T SAY NOTHING PEE WEE AND YOU REPLYED WITH CANDY LADY 15 MINUTES LATTER I SOLVE THE CRIME YOU HAVE A FIX BOX.FUCK I'M GOOD I QUITE LOWRIDING.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT YOU GIRLS STAY UP DALVIN HOWARD AKA NENE AND JAEMANADERO YOU GO 2 BEAD ASS MUNCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 9 2007, 12:14 AM~9188861
> *FIRST 5MINUTES IN THE INVESTIGATION YOU TOLD ME YOU WAS WATCHING THE SAME THING I WAS .10 MINUTES IN THE INVESTIGATION I SAID (DON'T SAY NOTHING PEE WEE AND YOU REPLYED WITH CANDY LADY 15 MINUTES LATTER I SOLVE THE CRIME YOU HAVE A FIX BOX.FUCK I'M GOOD I QUITE LOWRIDING.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 02:16 AM~9188864
> *IM OUT YOU GIRLS STAY UP DALVIN HOWARD AKA NENE AND JAEMANADERO YOU GO 2 BEAD ASS MUNCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M OUT GOT TO INVESTIGATE SOME CRIME ONLY GO 48 HOURS.GOOD NIGHT TO ALL LIL.MEMBERS.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 9 2007, 04:31 AM~9189154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 9 2007, 08:43 AM~9190379
> *
> *


HEY Q-PASO!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 10:04 AM~9190546
> *HEY Q-PASO!
> *


o u know out here in the buffet :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:angry: OG 2 WORK FAT BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 9 2007, 10:25 AM~9190674
> *:angry:  OG 2 WORK FAT BOY
> *


i dont need to work fat boy you need to work


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 9 2007, 10:28 AM~9190688
> *i dont need to work fat boy you need to work
> *


NOT U BUT FUCK IT U2 I WAS TALKING ABUT FAT BOY RAY FROM AZ


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 9 2007, 09:05 AM~9190554
> *o u know  out here in the buffet :biggrin:
> *


Where? At the GOLDEN CORRAL!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 10:38 AM~9190757
> *Where? At the GOLDEN CORRAL!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YA!!! WHAT THE FUCK GO PLAY DOMINOS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 9 2007, 05:31 AM~9189154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 9 2007, 09:40 AM~9190774
> *YA!!! WHAT THE FUCK GO PLAY DOMINOS :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah not now to early! But casino nite tonight! Mexican poker! 500.00 buy in!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 10:44 AM~9190810
> *Nah not now to early! But casino nite  tonight! Mexican poker! 500.00 buy in!
> *


I'M IN


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 9 2007, 09:45 AM~9190816
> *I'M IN
> *


You know where the spot's at! Come on! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 10:49 AM~9190851
> *You know where the spot's at! Come on! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

COMING SOON TO A HOOD NEAR BUSTING SOME ASS ITS A BIG SURPRIZE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 9 2007, 12:53 PM~9191905
> *COMING SOON TO A HOOD NEAR BUSTING SOME ASS ITS A BIG SURPRIZE
> *


WAS THAT MIGET WRESTLING!!! :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2007, 04:48 PM~9193151
> *WAS THAT MIGET WRESTLING!!! :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


yes imgoing to beat all them midgets


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2007, 04:48 PM~9193151
> *WAS THAT MIGET WRESTLING!!! :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 9 2007, 03:54 PM~9193202
> *yes imgoing to beat all them midgets
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 9 2007, 12:53 PM~9191905
> *COMING SOON TO A HOOD NEAR BUSTING SOME ASS ITS A BIG SURPRIZE
> *


THIS REMINDS ME OF SOMEONE........................................CAN'T REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 06:11 PM~9194151
> *THIS REMINDS ME OF SOMEONE........................................CAN'T REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 29 2007, 12:29 AM~9104497
> *THAT'S RIGHT MY BOY BIG JOHN CHOPPED THEM FOOLS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yall better watch out for that DENA 4 LIFE CUTLAS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 9 2007, 07:50 PM~9194371
> *yall better watch out for that DENA 4 LIFE CUTLAS
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 9 2007, 01:04 AM~9188829
> *THATS BIG JOHN NOT ME :0
> *


FUCK U SLIPPER 'D' :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Nov 9 2007, 09:15 PM~9195234
> *FUCK U SLIPPER 'D' :angry:
> *


my boy


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2007, 10:42 PM~9195448
> *:cheesy:
> my boy
> *


MY BOY SUP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 9 2007, 08:09 PM~9194473
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


TEAM ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH HYDROS
WHY TALK SHIT IN THE END YOUR JUST GONNA CRY ANYWAYS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2007, 12:11 AM~9196101
> *TEAM ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH HYDROS
> WHY TALK SHIT IN THE END YOUR JUST GONNA CRY ANYWAYS
> *


WHO THIS BE??? IS THIS BE MORGAN!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 10 2007, 09:52 AM~9197349
> *WHO THIS BE??? IS THIS BE MORGAN!!!
> *


NO ITS MORGAN :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 10 2007, 10:26 AM~9197456
> *NO ITS MORGAN :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


yes sir this morgan


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 10 2007, 09:52 AM~9197349
> *WHO THIS BE??? IS THIS BE MORGAN!!!
> *


yes sir that is me


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

let jhonny and china man know i a lookin for that single pump cutlass that they been hideing out talking about its broke when yall get it ready holla DENA 4 LIFE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 9 2007, 08:50 PM~9194371
> *yall better watch out for that DENA 4 LIFE CUTLAS
> *


Are you talking about the gold cutty with 14 batteries and has 2 pumps to the nose?oooooh I remember I chopped it up with my sigle pump 3 times. 2 times in LA and once in Vegas.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 10 2007, 07:55 PM~9200107
> *Are you talking about the gold cutty with 14 batteries and has 2 pumps to the nose?oooooh I remember I chopped it up with my sigle pump 3 times.    2  times in LA and once in Vegas.
> *


yeah that cutdog that chopped u up u know with one the the one that made u sell your car so i wouldnt beat up on anymore yeah u know


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2007, 09:51 PM~9200766
> *yeah that cutdog that chopped u up u know with one the the one that made u sell your car so i wouldnt beat up on anymore yeah  u know
> *


OOOOH SNAPPPSSS YA MORGAN YOU DID CHOP THAT UP!!!! LOOKS LIKE HE STILL MAD


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 10 2007, 09:59 PM~9200793
> *OOOOH SNAPPPSSS YA MORGAN YOU DID CHOP THAT UP!!!! LOOKS LIKE HE STILL MAD
> *


yeah my boy he is pissed thats why he sold out 










TEAM ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH HYDROS
"WHY TALK SHIT. IN THE END YOUR JUST GONNA CRY ANYWAYS"


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

wegot something for the dream team so holla when yall get ready
















TEAM ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH HYDROS
"WHY TALK SHIT. IN THE END YOUR JUST GONNA CRY ANYWAYS"


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2007, 10:51 PM~9200766
> *yeah that cutdog that chopped u up u know with one the the one that made u sell your car so i wouldnt beat up on anymore yeah  u know
> *


I sold that car cause I had to hop double pump cars.so I didn't see that fair,but I got something new coming out so watch out .and you better not have that car on a trailer when you wana hop me.


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

i aint haten u gettin your money but i know for sure u havent chopped me up i give it to u u do drive your car but what ever u bring out dont let that be a problem because my car is on a car hauler is still going to bust your ass up


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2007, 11:13 PM~9200882
> *wegot something for the dream team so holla when yall get ready
> TEAM ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH HYDROS
> "WHY TALK SHIT. IN THE END YOUR JUST GONNA CRY ANYWAYS"
> *



I hope what ever you got for the DREAM TEAM is something clean and hot.you know how we role homboy clean ass impalas ,clean ass gbodies name it we got it.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2007, 11:27 PM~9200964
> *i aint haten u gettin your money but i know for sure u havent chopped me up i give it to u u do drive your car but what ever u bring out dont let that be a problem because my car is on a car hauler is still going to bust your ass up
> *


Don't trip I'm not even going to hate cause you on a hauler as long as it drives up and down the trailer,no pushing please.


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 10 2007, 10:30 PM~9200989
> *Don't trip I'm not even going to hate cause you on a hauler as long as it drives up and down the trailer,no pushing please.
> *


ok i respect that 














TEAM ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH HYDROS
"WHY TALK SHIT. IN THE END YOUR JUST GONNA CRY ANYWAYS"


----------



## BOOGIE MAN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 10 2007, 06:28 PM~9199660
> *yes sir this morgan
> *


WHATS UP MORGAN ,,,


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here u do d

http://i5.tinypic.com/7wkffh1.jpg[/img]] 
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

big johns luxabu

http://i2.tinypic.com/6oxdctv.jpg[/img]] 
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 09:08 PM~9207180
> *here u do d
> 
> http://i5.tinypic.com/7wkffh1.jpg[/img]]
> ...


why would they put such a short person on the ruler,he aint never gonna get an accurate measurement :uh:  and the elco looked good,it was getting up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 09:33 PM~9207326
> *big johns luxabu
> 
> http://i2.tinypic.com/6oxdctv.jpg[/img]]
> ...


the video link dont work


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 12 2007, 09:22 AM~9209490
> *the video link dont work
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 12 2007, 10:22 AM~9209490
> *the video link dont work
> *


it did last night.. ill fix it again tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what up nene hows the new project


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 12 2007, 07:49 PM~9213104
> *what up nene hows the new project
> *


HOPEFULLY I SHOULD BE READY BY NEW YEARS.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 10 2007, 10:21 PM~9200926
> *I sold that car cause I had to hop double pump cars.so I didn't see that fair,but I got something new coming out so watch out .and you better not have that car on a trailer when you wana hop me.
> *


nene wtf..????real riders dont give a fuck. thats what riders due the shit everyelse wont.. you know that. only crybabies got excusse.. "it aint fair".. and neither is life but we still living. nene come on what happen to the rider in you. you use to not give a fuck????


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

a wide person you won't be able to see the car.................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 12 2007, 10:21 AM~9209484
> *why would they put such a short person on the ruler,he aint never gonna get an accurate measurement :uh:   and the elco looked good,it was getting up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

I WILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 12 2007, 07:00 PM~9213180
> *HOPEFULLY I SHOULD BE READY BY NEW YEARS.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 12 2007, 07:37 PM~9214160
> *   I WILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN................... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


GRANDPA WANTS TO HOP FOR A BOX OF DEPENDS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 12 2007, 10:14 PM~9215071
> *GRANDPA WANTS TO HOP FOR A BOX OF DEPENDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 12 2007, 09:14 PM~9215071
> *GRANDPA WANTS TO HOP FOR A BOX OF DEPENDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 12 2007, 09:14 PM~9215071
> *GRANDPA WANTS TO HOP FOR A BOX OF DEPENDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah to all the haters dena 4 life took first place at the tustin show


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Nov 12 2007, 11:02 PM~9215912
> *yeah to all the haters dena 4 life took first place at the tustin show
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 13 2007, 11:00 AM~9218158
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2007, 02:29 PM~9219270
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 10:08 PM~9207180
> *here u do d
> 
> http://i5.tinypic.com/7wkffh1.jpg[/img]]
> ...


got that azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 13 2007, 05:17 PM~9221115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 13 2007, 06:17 PM~9221115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Nov 13 2007, 02:34 PM~9219845
> *got that azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a jack ass cheerleader bring the car if you think so :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 13 2007, 05:17 PM~9221115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the ruler stop at 80" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 13 2007, 06:17 PM~9221643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you a jack ass cheerleader bring the car if you think so  :0  :0  :0
> *


WATCH OUT CHIPPER-D ELNEGRO IS RIGHT BEHIND YOU!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 13 2007, 07:40 PM~9221841
> *WATCH OUT CHIPPER-D ELNEGRO IS RIGHT BEHIND YOU!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 13 2007, 05:17 PM~9221115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that stuck!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 14 2007, 12:10 AM~9223914
> *is that stuck!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 11 2007, 10:08 PM~9207180
> *here u do d
> 
> http://i5.tinypic.com/7wkffh1.jpg[/img]]
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u angel :around: :around: :around: :around: :wow: :wow: :loco:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 15 2007, 09:09 PM~9238442
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN (Aug 24, 2007)

Big D' doing the damn thing


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN (Aug 24, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ME LITTLE BIG JOHN :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

GOT BUMPER?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

